# Greek/Hellenic Armed Forces Thread - Pictures, News Articles and Discussions on all Greek/Hellenic Military Affairs.



## Gomig-21

*Greek/Hellenic Armed Forces Thread - Pictures, News Articles and Discussions on all Greek/Hellenic Military Affairs. *

Hellenic Armed Forces Coat of Arms








Founded1828; 193 years agoCurrent form1975; 46 years agoService branches




Hellenic National Defense General Staff




Hellenic Army




Hellenic Navy




Hellenic Air Force
HeadquartersAthens, Greece



LeadershipPresident



Katerina SakellaropoulouPrime Minister



Kyriakos MitsotakisMinister of National Defense



Nikos PanagiotopoulosChief of the General Staff



General Konstantinos Floros



ManpowerMilitary age18ConscriptionActiveAvailable for
military service2,535,174 males, age 15–49 (2008 est.[3]),
2,517,273 females, age 15–49 (2008 est.[3])Fit for
military service2,084,469 males, age 15–49 (2008 est.[3]),
2,065,956 females, age 15–49 (2008 est.[3])Reaching military
age annually53,858 males (2008 est.[3]),
50,488 females (2008 est.[3])Active personnel107,600[1]Reserve personnel221,600[2]



ExpendituresBudget€4.398 billion (2020)[1]Percent of GDP2.58% (2020)[1]




IndustryForeign suppliers




Austria




Brazil




France




Germany




Italy




Netherlands




Poland




Sweden




Russia




United Kingdom




United States




Related articlesHistoryMilitary history of GreeceRanksGreek military ranks

*Hellenic National Defense General Staff*
Main article: Hellenic National Defense General Staff
The Hellenic National Defense General Staff has the operational command of the Joint Armed Forces Headquarters and the units that operate under them. It is also responsible for organizing and implementing routine operations and exercises of the Joint Armed Forces, coordinating and implementing operations during the management of wartime and peacetime crises and overseeing operations of the Hellenic Armed Forces outside Greek national territory.





Motto: Αἰὲν Ἀριστεύειν ("Ever to Excel")

*Hellenic Army*
Main article: Hellenic Army
The basic components of the Hellenic Army are Arms and Corps. The former is responsible for combat missions and the latter for logistical support. It is organized in Commands, Formations, and Units with the main being brigade, division and corps. Its main mission is to guarantee the territorial integrity and independence of the country.






Identification *ΕΣ*

Vehicle markings



 

A lot more information on this Wiki Page on the massive Hellenic Army and its history.

*Hellenic Navy*
Main article: Hellenic Navy
The Hellenic Navy incorporates a modern fleet consisting of strike units, such as frigates, gunboats, submarines and fast attack guided missile vessels and multiple types of support vessels, in order to be able to conduct naval operations that protect Greek national interests and guarantee the integrity of Greek territorial waters, the mainland and the islands.

Naval Insignia






Naval Jack






Naval Pennant






The Wiki page for the Hellenic Navy and its history to its current inventory.






The Hellenic Navy flagship frigate HS _Spetsai_ in the Red Sea while transiting to the Persian Gulf on Operation INAS BAHR (Friendly Seas)

*Hellenic Air Force*
Main article: Hellenic Air Force
The Hellenic Air Force incorporates a modern aircraft fleet and congruent structure, combined with a comprehensive air defense system that consists of a widespread network of anti-aircraft weapons. The structure, which is overseen by the Air Force General Staff, includes the Tactical Air Force Command, the Air Force Support Command, the Air Force Training Command and a number of other independent defense units and services. Its main mission is to defend Greek airspace and to provide combat support to the Hellenic Army and the Hellenic Navy.





The Wiki page for the Hellenic Air Force and all current aircraft in inventory.

Demo Team "Zeus"






All the above information is from Wikipedia, if there is anything that needs correcting, please let me or the moderator for this section and either of us can correct it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

I will get the honor of becoming the first to post... Will be interesting to see what @Foinikas will bring to this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Titanium100 said:


> I will get the honor of becoming the first to post... Will be interesting to see what @Foinikas will bring to this thread



Yeah he said he was going to contribute with his collection, so that should be a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah he said he was going to contribute with his collection, so that should be a lot of fun.
> 
> View attachment 795489



I will see if I can contribute to this thread myself. It will give me some insight on the greek army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Greek long-range AA systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Foinikas said:


> Greek long-range AA systems
> 
> View attachment 795512
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 795513



Wow literally everything is pointed at Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Foinikas said:


> Greek long-range AA systems
> 
> View attachment 795512
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 795513


Did you ever receive any upgrade for your PMU-1s?


----------



## Foinikas

Muhammed45 said:


> Did you ever receive any upgrade for your PMU-1s?


No,nothing. If we upgraded them to S-300PMU2 it would have been a big upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Foinikas said:


> No,nothing. If we upgraded them to S-300PMU2 it would have been a big upgrade.


S-400 can target the outdated PMU-1 from 400 KM away with it's G2G capability.


----------



## Foinikas

Muhammed45 said:


> S-400 can target the outdated PMU-1 from 400 KM away with it's G2G capability.


What do you mean target the S-300? They're both AA systems.


----------



## Muhammed45

Foinikas said:


> What do you mean target the S-300? They're both AA systems.


S-400 enjoys ground attack capability.


----------



## Foinikas

Muhammed45 said:


> S-400 enjoys ground attack capability.
> 
> View attachment 795628


That's the first time I hear of this. I checked the link and apparently it's Russian TASS that says this.



https://tass.com/defense/894009



It's not a ballistic missile system,it's an Air Defence system. It's weird that they said that. 

Anyway,here are some more photos:

*PATRIOT*






*S-300PMU1





SKYGUARD















I-HAWK PHASE III 









OSA AKM









CROTALE NG









TOR-M1









ASRAD HELLAS




*





*STINGER MANPADS




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

@Gomig-21 Will like these

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## vostok

I suppose Greece could be interested in Buk-M3 and S-350. It would be huge upgrade for the AD system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> @Gomig-21 Will like these



Indeed. One of the many great things about the Hellenic Military in general is the abundance of great pics.

I noticed that the HAF really maintains all its aircraft very nicely and especially its F-4E Phantom II, and one tends to notice those particular aircraft because of their age. 35 aircraft, 4 of which came from the Luftwaffe and so any air force that flies these birds has to really put in extra work to keep those things performing safely. I mean, production of the F-4 Phantom really began in 1961, and by the mid-1990s, most countries that were flying these birds began retiring them. But some air forces such as the Japanese Self Defense Force and I think a few others still operate them as frontline fighters and I'm guessing that many of those still flying today were much later builds that don't have hours piled up on them from the late 60's lmao!

But another great thing about the HAF is the way they fly these things. Fly them like they stole them! (that's just a saying) but basically it means fly them hard like they're meant to be flown! Good example here.











Had my hands on a bunch of recent amazing HAF Mirage 2K pics but lost them! I'll find them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. One of the many great things about the Hellenic Military in general is the abundance of great pics.
> 
> I noticed that the HAF really maintains all its aircraft very nicely and especially its F-4E Phantom II, and one tends to notice those particular aircraft because of their age. 35 aircraft, 4 of which came from the Luftwaffe and so any air force that flies these birds has to really put in extra work to keep those things performing safely. I mean, production of the F-4 Phantom really began in 1961, and by the mid-1990s, most countries that were flying these birds began retiring them. But some air forces such as the Japanese Self Defense Force and I think a few others still operate them as frontline fighters and I'm guessing that many of those still flying today were much later builds that don't have hours piled up on them from the late 60's lmao!
> 
> But another great thing about the HAF is the way they fly these things. Fly them like they stole them! (that's just a saying) but basically it means fly them hard like they're meant to be flown! Good example here.
> 
> View attachment 795849
> 
> 
> View attachment 795851
> 
> 
> Had my hands on a bunch of recent amazing HAF Mirage 2K pics but lost them! I'll find them.


The Japanese only recently retired them,right? You guys have great photos too. I was trying to upload videos from the parade three years ago,that I took myself. But the video won't upload.


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> The Japanese only recently retired them,right? You guys have great photos too. I was trying to upload videos from the parade three years ago,that I took myself. But the video won't upload.



Ah crap, we're gonna have to talk about that a bit more, man! Did you try uploading it on a YouTube video? That's probably one of the easiest uploads and then you have an even easier link to link it.

I think you're right about the JSDF F-4s, hard to keep up with all the goings on but they might've just started putting them away, if I'm not mistaken.

Now here's the other super powerhouse of the HAF ooof! Not only so well maintained, but extremely well armed as in this pic. Also, very cool that they've already integrated the SCALPs they bought for these Mirage 2000-5s. Now the HAF essentially has 2 platforms to launch those deadly cruise missiles off of which means they can stock on them like it's no one else's busy.







Oh and BTW, isn't it "Happy Hellenic Armed Forces Day" today?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Following for some HD pics and vids. @Foinikas dont disappoint man...


----------



## Muhammed45

*DASSAULT AVIATION delivers its first Rafale to Greece*
2021/07/21

Group
(Saint-Cloud, France, July 21, 2021) – Eric TRAPPIER, Chairman and CEO of Dassault Aviation, hosted today at the Dassault Aviation Flight Test Center in Istres, the Ceremony of the delivery of the first Rafale for the Hellenic Air Force (HAF), in the presence of Mr. Nikolaos PANAGIOTOPOULOS, Greek Minister of National Defense.
Ceremony hosted by Eric TRAPPIER, Chairman and CEO of Dassault Aviation, in the presence of Mr. Nikolaos PANAGIOTOPOULOS, Minister of National Defense of Greece
(Saint-Cloud, France, July 21, 2021) – Eric TRAPPIER, Chairman and CEO of Dassault Aviation, hosted today at the Dassault Aviation Flight Test Center in Istres, the Ceremony of the delivery of the first Rafale for the Hellenic Air Force (HAF), in the presence of Mr. Nikolaos PANAGIOTOPOULOS, Greek Minister of National Defense.
This first delivery comes successfully only after six months following the signature of the Contract for the acquisition of 18 Rafale, This first aircraft, as well as the next five to come from the French Space and Air Force, will train the HAF Pilots and Technicians in France before deploying to TANAGRA Air Force Base.
A first group of HAF pilots, already trained for several months by the French Space and Air Force, and 50 HAF technicians will joined the Dassault Aviation Conversion Training Center (CTC) in Mérignac, France to continue their training.

The Rafale will provide the HAF with a latest-generation multirole fighter, enabling the Hellenic Republic to ensure its geostrategic stance in full sovereignty. The delivery of the first Rafale is a clear demonstration of France’s determination to meet the government of the Hellenic Republic expectations and to participate actively to the sovereignty of the country.

It illustrates also Dassault Aviation’s outstanding quality of the cooperation with the Hellenic Air Force, through more than 45 years of uninterrupted and strong partnership.

“Following the Mirage F1 in 1974, the Mirage 2000 in 1985 and the Mirage 2000-5 in 2000, the Rafale is now proudly flying with the Hellenic Air Force colors. The Rafale is a Strategic Game Changer for the HAF. It will play an active role by securing Greece’s leadership as a major regional power. I would like to reaffirm our total commitment to the success of the Rafale in Greece,” said Eric Trappier, Chairman and CEO of Dassault Aviation.









DASSAULT AVIATION delivers its first Rafale to Greece - Press kits


Eric TRAPPIER, hosted today in Istres, the Ceremony of the delivery of the first Rafale for the Hellenic Air Force (HAF). © Dassault Aviation - C. Cosmao




www.dassault-aviation.com




@Foinikas 
Any pictures of Greek Rafales?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

450 year heritage PASSEX exercise! 






Zeus!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Ah crap, we're gonna have to talk about that a bit more, man! Did you try uploading it on a YouTube video? That's probably one of the easiest uploads and then you have an even easier link to link it.
> 
> I think you're right about the JSDF F-4s, hard to keep up with all the goings on but they might've just started putting them away, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Now here's the other super powerhouse of the HAF ooof! Not only so well maintained, but extremely well armed as in this pic. Also, very cool that they've already integrated the SCALPs they bought for these Mirage 2000-5s. Now the HAF essentially has 2 platforms to launch those deadly cruise missiles off of which means they can stock on them like it's no one else's busy.
> 
> View attachment 795861
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW, isn't it "Happy Hellenic Armed Forces Day" today?
> 
> View attachment 795863


Yes. Thank you sir.


Muhammed45 said:


> *DASSAULT AVIATION delivers its first Rafale to Greece*
> 2021/07/21
> 
> Group
> (Saint-Cloud, France, July 21, 2021) – Eric TRAPPIER, Chairman and CEO of Dassault Aviation, hosted today at the Dassault Aviation Flight Test Center in Istres, the Ceremony of the delivery of the first Rafale for the Hellenic Air Force (HAF), in the presence of Mr. Nikolaos PANAGIOTOPOULOS, Greek Minister of National Defense.
> Ceremony hosted by Eric TRAPPIER, Chairman and CEO of Dassault Aviation, in the presence of Mr. Nikolaos PANAGIOTOPOULOS, Minister of National Defense of Greece
> (Saint-Cloud, France, July 21, 2021) – Eric TRAPPIER, Chairman and CEO of Dassault Aviation, hosted today at the Dassault Aviation Flight Test Center in Istres, the Ceremony of the delivery of the first Rafale for the Hellenic Air Force (HAF), in the presence of Mr. Nikolaos PANAGIOTOPOULOS, Greek Minister of National Defense.
> This first delivery comes successfully only after six months following the signature of the Contract for the acquisition of 18 Rafale, This first aircraft, as well as the next five to come from the French Space and Air Force, will train the HAF Pilots and Technicians in France before deploying to TANAGRA Air Force Base.
> A first group of HAF pilots, already trained for several months by the French Space and Air Force, and 50 HAF technicians will joined the Dassault Aviation Conversion Training Center (CTC) in Mérignac, France to continue their training.
> 
> The Rafale will provide the HAF with a latest-generation multirole fighter, enabling the Hellenic Republic to ensure its geostrategic stance in full sovereignty. The delivery of the first Rafale is a clear demonstration of France’s determination to meet the government of the Hellenic Republic expectations and to participate actively to the sovereignty of the country.
> 
> It illustrates also Dassault Aviation’s outstanding quality of the cooperation with the Hellenic Air Force, through more than 45 years of uninterrupted and strong partnership.
> 
> “Following the Mirage F1 in 1974, the Mirage 2000 in 1985 and the Mirage 2000-5 in 2000, the Rafale is now proudly flying with the Hellenic Air Force colors. The Rafale is a Strategic Game Changer for the HAF. It will play an active role by securing Greece’s leadership as a major regional power. I would like to reaffirm our total commitment to the success of the Rafale in Greece,” said Eric Trappier, Chairman and CEO of Dassault Aviation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DASSAULT AVIATION delivers its first Rafale to Greece - Press kits
> 
> 
> Eric TRAPPIER, hosted today in Istres, the Ceremony of the delivery of the first Rafale for the Hellenic Air Force (HAF). © Dassault Aviation - C. Cosmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dassault-aviation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Foinikas
> Any pictures of Greek Rafales?


Yes sir!

The first Rafale,a Rafale B




























Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Following for some HD pics and vids. @Foinikas dont disappoint man...


Here's a good video about the Dassault aircraft in HAF

@Muhammed45 for you too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foinikas

What about these?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Some old photos of Rh-202,ZSU-23-2 and Artemis-30

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Greek Cypriot National Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

And these for @Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Foinikas

These beautiful infographics from Naval Analyses show the weapons and systems on some of the Hellenic Navy's ships


----------



## Foinikas

*The FDI HN *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> And these for @Gomig-21
> View attachment 796233



Thank you, my friend. I've always loved the Hellenic Mirage 2000-5 because they used that very attractive blue on grey sea camo and not only that, they pushed for the fullest capability on that aircraft which included the SCALP cruise missile in that pic. And now they'll be doubling the numbers with the Rafale order, or close to it anyway.


























Also with all the naval assets you posted, it's good to see that end of the military spectrum which not too many know of, unfortunately. Now more understand how well defended all those numerous islands are well defended.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Also with all the naval assets you posted, it's good to see that end of the military spectrum which not too many know of, unfortunately. Now more understand how well defended all those numerous islands are well defended.


We need to modernize the fleet and replace a lot of old ships.

The Roussen class Fast Attack Craft were a good start.









Hydra Class (MEKO 200HN) Frigate Psara







Combattante IIIa Fast Attack Craft








Talking about islands,some old photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

*M48A5 MOLF






































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Greece lost advantage in the Aegean when Turkey developed its own weapons between 2016 and 2021


-- TB-2 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR , AKINCI UCAVs
-- 70-120-250-280 km TRLG-230 , TRG-300 MLRS and 250km ATMACA Cruise Missile , 280 km BORA tactical Ballistic Missile


all Greek Warships are easy target for Turkish UCAVs and land based guided MLRS , anti-ship Missiles


----------



## Foinikas

Some photos I took at the 28th October 2019 military parade

Leopard 2A6,Leopard 2A4,Leopard 1A5,Tor-M1,PzH 2000,MLRS,Patriot etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Just some random pics from exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

*Cypriot National Guard*

26 EMA






You can see the Alexander TGS and Milos here,I think @The SC was interested in this? Or was it someone else? 






IRIS 2021 Live Fire Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

*Afghanistan *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hellenic F-16s have very unique camouflage colors. The choices are not too common but blend in very nicely.
I never realized until recently that the HAF has a separate batch of AIM-120Bs and AIM-120C-7/8s along with AIM-9Ls and AIM-9Xs. Quite the assortment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

The first 44 M1117 Guardian vehicles have arrived.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## retaxis

MMM-E said:


> Greece lost advantage in the Aegean when Turkey developed its own weapons between 2016 and 2021
> 
> 
> -- TB-2 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR , AKINCI UCAVs
> -- 70-120-250-280 km TRLG-230 , TRG-300 MLRS and 250km ATMACA Cruise Missile , 280 km BORA tactical Ballistic Missile
> 
> 
> all Greek Warships are easy target for Turkish UCAVs and land based guided MLRS , anti-ship Missiles


Turk weapons are junk and don't even work. Thats why your weapon export is pathetically low. Go k1ss erdoggy a22 some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Changing the balance of power with Turkey.. the United States approves the sale of MMSC-class multi-role combat ships to Greece worth $6.9 billion*







on top of the Upgrade of four MEKO Hydra-Class frigates of the Greek Navy

*Greece confirms the implementation of its contract with France to buy three Belharra frigates despite the American offer..!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

****


----------



## MMM-E

The SC said:


> *Changing the balance of power with Turkey.. the United States approves the sale of MMSC-class multi-role combat ships to Greece worth $6.9 billion*




4 MMCS can not change balance power with Turkiye


even 4 ADA class Corvettes can match with 4 MMCS

also Turkiye produce 31 Warships

-- 4 ISTIF class Frigates .... armed with 64x SAMs and 16x Anti-ship Missiles
-- 10 OPVs .... armed with 8 x HISAR SAMs and 8x Anti-ship Missiles
-- 10 FACs ..... armed with 21 x SAMs and 8x Anti-ship Missiles

also 7 TF-2000 class Destroyers

also dozens of stealth unmanned Vessels armed with Anti-ship Missiles and AKYA heavy weight Torpedo

and Turkish UCAVs also 250 km ATMACA land based anti-ship Missiles easly can turn 4 MMCSs into crap of metal in a day


btw only pathetic Countries can pay $6,9 billion for 4 trash MMCS


----------



## Foinikas

30N6E S-300PMU-1 FCS station







64N6E2 search radar station, S-300PMU-1 system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EAGLE777

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah he said he was going to contribute with his collection, so that should be a lot of fun.
> 
> View attachment 795489


So who is more stronkk egypt or greece?? 💪💪

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## retaxis

SilentEagle said:


> So who is more stronkk egypt or greece?? 💪💪


Both stronger than Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## EAGLE777

retaxis said:


> Both stronger than Turkey


I think greece is strongest in africa.


----------



## Foinikas

HAF Rafale flying over Athens on today's parade:






The whole parade,just skip to 24:47 onwards 








vostok said:


> I suppose Greece could be interested in Buk-M3 and S-350. It would be huge upgrade for the AD system.


It would have been great if we upgraded our Tor-M1s to Tor-M2E but the Americans are nagging and even ask us to remove all Russian systems from service and buy American ones...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> HAF Rafale flying over Athens on today's parade:



Did you guys get the M version? The ones flying by at 109:40 have their tail hooks down?! Isn't that the M for navy carrier ops?


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Did you guys get the M version? The ones flying by at 109:40 have their tail hooks down?! Isn't that the M for navy carrier ops?


They were from the Charles de Gaulle aircraft carrier that came for the holiday. The French also had an infantry contigent in the parade,but I didn't see it yet,I have to check the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Naval Group presents the FDI HN:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Block 50s of the Hellenic AF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

@Ghostkiller @Hydration @Philip the Arab

Abandoned projects:





__





ARIS IV Anti-Tank Rocker Launcher | Military-Today.com


The ARIS IV ("Anti-tank Rocket Infantry System") was a disposable, man-portable, single-shot anti-tank weapon. It was developed in Greece in 1984. The ARIS IV was one of the lightest and most compact weapons in its class.



www.military-today.com










Instead of buying the Kentavros,the PASOK government chose to buy some 400 or 500 Marder 1A5 from Germany.

Years passed and we kept hearing about the Marder. Then the New Democracy government made a deal with Russia to buy 450 BMP-3s. Then the government fell and in 2009 PASOK was re-elected. The deal was cancelled and instead what we did was modify our armored vehicles by putting gunner shields on some M113s and ZSU-23-2 on some BMP-1s.

The governments showed no interest in purchasing Kentavros IFVs.

There were also trial versions of Leonidas II APCs with turrets:










Currently,the EODH company has a proposal for a new design of the Leonidas,the Leonidas 300









ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ 300 / LEONIDAS 300 - The New Hellenic IFV/APC


The Greek company EODH introduce the Greek Army' APC Leonidas-I/II deeply upgrade project . Upgrade includes: New remotely control weapon ...




thedeaddistrict.blogspot.com





They also have a MRAP model called "Hoplite"











Still the Greek government hasn't shown any interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Years passed and we kept hearing about the Marder. Then the New Democracy government made a deal with Russia to buy 450 BMP-3s. Then the government fell and in 2009 PASOK was re-elected. The deal was cancelled and instead what we did was modify our armored vehicles by putting gunner shields on some M113s and ZSU-23-2 on some BMP-1s.


Egypt bought from you 101 BMP-1 with I think mounted on it ZSU-23-2.

I realize that your goverment doesn't trust a lot your military industry or they don't want to waste money on potential "failed" projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Egypt bought from you 101 BMP-1 with I think mounted on it ZSU-23-2.
> 
> I realize that your goverment doesn't trust a lot your military industry or they don't want to waste money on potential "failed" projects.


No,I think what's going on is that they prefer to buy foreign equipment either because of bribes,political pressure or gains. 
Generally,our Defence Industry has been making quality stuff. Most of the time. But they haven't been given the interest,funds and political will to keep working on projects. And I'm talking about big projects. Not just making mortars,sniper rifles,grenades and ammunition.

Look at the Turks for example! Their government gives them full support and promotes them in every endeavour. 

When it comes to us,it's like our politicians want us to fail and be dependent on foreign countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> No,I think what's going on is that they prefer to buy foreign equipment either because of bribes,political pressure or gains.
> Generally,our Defence Industry has been making quality stuff. Most of the time. But they haven't been given the interest,funds and political will to keep working on projects. And I'm talking about big projects. Not just making mortars,sniper rifles,grenades and ammunition.
> 
> Look at the Turks for example! Their government gives them full support and promotes them in every endeavour.
> 
> When it comes to us,it's like our politicians want us to fail and be dependent on foreign countries.


True sadly like our goverment and our military, they don't have the capabilties or the competence to advertise their products. We prefer to buy foreign equipement rather then to trust our own industry which destroy any defense industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apollon

Ghostkiller said:


> True sadly like our goverment and our military, they don't have the capabilties or the competence to advertise their products. We prefer to buy foreign equipement rather then to trust our own industry which destroy any defense industries.



I think best is a mix. Im in egypt at moment and its a very militarized country. I think none of Egypts neighbors can endanger Egypts security. Keep it up, build own stuff, buy foreign stuff. Greece and Egypt are partners and im happy that it continue like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

That


Apollon said:


> I think best is a mix. Im in egypt at moment and its a very militarized country. I think none of Egypts neighbors can endanger Egypts security. Keep it up, build own stuff, buy foreign stuff. Greece and Egypt are partners and im happy that it continue like this.


That's why every major weapon that we are buying we ask TOT (transfer of technology) like for the K9 Thunder, Meko-200 coverts and FREMM frigates and ofc other weapons. It is true that the best mix is to have your own industry and to buy foreign equipments



Apollon said:


> I think best is a mix. Im in egypt at moment and its a very militarized country. I think none of Egypts neighbors can endanger Egypts security. Keep it up, build own stuff, buy foreign stuff. Greece and Egypt are partners and im happy that it continue like this.


Where in Egypt?


----------



## Apollon

Ghostkiller said:


> That
> 
> That's why every major weapon that we are buying we ask TOT (transfer of technology) like for the K9 Thunder, Meko-200 coverts and FREMM frigates and ofc other weapons. It is true that the best mix is to have your own industry and to buy foreign equipments
> 
> 
> Where in Egypt?



in luxor, today visited valley of queens

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Underwater Demolition Command operators during an exercise under NATOs "SEA GUARDIAN" maritime security operation.






These guys must get a lot of training time, considering all the islands that belong to Greece and the extensive maritime activity going on all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

There is interest about the Drone Dome system and we're also developing the "Archytas" drone.









The powerful Greek drone Archytas is in its final production phase (photos)


It is a joint collaboration between the Hellenic Aerospace Industry (EAB) with the Aristotle University, the Democritus University of Thrace, and the University of Thessaly




en.protothema.gr





I think we should buy anti-drone systems ASAP. Because no matter the AA systems and the tanks and the aircraft we might have,if we can't defend against the Turkish UCAVs,we'll suffer heavy casualties. Our leadership should have made acquiring anti-drone systems and UCAVs from Israel as a top priority. 

There's Harop,Harpy NG,Green Dragon...we should have bought some of them already. 

I do believe buying a good anti-drone system is top priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

I wish we buy some of those! We need some modern IFVs.






Nexter teams with Greek partner to propose IFV for Hellenic Army | Shephard


Philoctetes is being offered to meet a Greek requirement for modernised IFVs.



www.shephardmedia.com













Nexter and HDS PHILOCTETES Partnership | Joint Forces News


Nexter and HDS sign a strategic partnership for the modernisation of the Greek Army's IFV fleet with the PHILOCTETES VBCI MkII.




www.joint-forces.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Another 130 M1117 Guardian arrive at the port of Thessaloniki


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520333298588741632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

When is the Viper upgrade on these beauties gonna start, Foinikas?

Will these block 50s also get the upgrade? These are already pretty advanced and does the upgrade include the new SAR radar?

Hellenic F-16D Blck 50 beauty Tiger Meet.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Greece to acquire F35 jets immediately, Defence Minister Panagiotopoulos reveals​





Source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> When is the Viper upgrade on these beauties gonna start, Foinikas?


They said that they would have the first 8 ready by the end of the year. And if that excludes the first one that was used for trials,that might be 9 F-16Vs. 

The first ones to be upgraded will be the Block 52+ and Block 52+ Adv. and their equipment will be used to upgrade older models.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21




----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 847997


Rafale will reach 24 in total 😋

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Rafale will reach 24 in total 😋



Ah crap, really? They'll have all 24 built & delivered by the end of 2023?

I used to think the HAF F-16s were block 50s like the turkish ones, but then I noticed they had the Pratt & Whitney engines just like the EAF ones and not the GE engines, which makes them the block 52s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Ah crap, really? They'll have all 24 built & delivered by the end of 2023?
> 
> I used to think the HAF F-16s were block 50s like the turkish ones, but then I noticed they had the Pratt & Whitney engines just like the EAF ones and not the GE engines, which makes them the block 52s.


No,but they won't have all of the F-16Vs delivered by 2023 I suppose,that's why I said. It would have been nice,but I don't know.

The last 6 Rafale will be brand new. Meanwhile,our government is fixed with getting F-35s for some reason :S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

Greece decides to upgrade its 183 Leopard 2A4 MBT to Leopard 2A7 HEL standard and to procure 205 KF41 Lynx IFV. 
Most importantly a new assembling factory will be build.



















ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ: Εκσυγχρονισμός Leopard 2A4 & ΤΟΜΑ Lynx, οι τελευταίες εξελίξεις - Πτήση & Διάστημα


H αυριανή Δευτέρα, 30/5, αναμένεται να γίνει το επόμενο ορόσημο δυο προγραμμάτων του Στρατού Ξηράς, αυτό της αναβάθμισης των 183 Leopard 2A4 στο επίπεδο LEO 2A7 HEL και εκείνο της προμήθειας 205 νέων τεθωρακισμένων οχημάτων μάχης (ΤΟΜΑ) Lynx. LEO 2, Lynx, Marder 1, «Βλέποντας τα τραίνα να...




www.ptisidiastima.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

There are news of a deal with the Germans about getting 205 Lynx IFVs and upgrading the 183 Leopard 2A4 tanks to Leopard 2A7,as well as having a part in the production of the Lynx.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

How about this beauty. Hellenic Rafale F3R. Almost the same pic as in your avatar, Foinikas. Probably the same aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

According to Alpha TV, possible delivery of the first Greek FDI will take place in 2024 to 2025 instead of 2026 since the work is done at a fast pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 850120


Such a classic ship. The Dutch really know how to build great ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Such a classic ship. The Dutch really know how to build great ships.



Indeed. They're even some of the best and most renowned private yacht and vessel builders in the world. The Dutch ship-building industry goes way back and is well renowned. Most mega million-dollar billionaire yacht owners and super wealthy boat enthusiast have commissioned well known and famous Dutch yacht building companies to build their private boats. So it only makes sense that their naval ship industry is one of the best in the world also.

Hellenic Navy is very impressive. I honestly didn't know how packed and powerful it is. Those 4 Type 214 submarines are amazing, along with all the Meko and Kortanear frigates etc. of course, and the future Belhara frigate from Naval Group France is quite something. The other impressive thing is how 3 of the 4 Type 214 Submarines were built in Greece. Building ships is one thing, submarines is a whole other ballgame.

And this Hellenic Navy S-70B Aegean Hawk is one sick puppy, especially carrying that monster AGM-119 Penguin ASM.



























And these Zubr class Hover crafts from Russia are fantastic. I always thought the EN would be interested in something like these because of all the beachhead landing training they perform and is such a huge part of the navy's operational doctrine because of long seacoast stretches and of course, the Suez Canal and Sinai & the Bitter Lakes. Plus they would compliment the Mistrals quite well working out of them or alongside them. But it seems they've never been interested in them for some reason.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. They're even some of the best and most renowned private yacht and vessel builders in the world. The Dutch ship-building industry goes way back and is well renowned. Most mega million-dollar billionaire yacht owners and super wealthy boat enthusiast have commissioned well known and famous Dutch yacht building companies to build their private boats. So it only makes sense that their naval ship industry is one of the best in the world also.


You've probably heard about the incident where one of these collided with a Turkish MEKO and damaged it,right? 






That caused the Dutch to cheer against the Germans 😂 

Here,you can auto-translate the article









Foto: Grieks S-fregat boorde gat in Turks marineschip


Schade groter dan gedacht.



marineschepen.nl

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> And this Hellenic Navy S-70B Aegean Hawk is one sick puppy, especially carrying that monster AGM-119 Penguin ASM.


I've been trying to find some photos I took of it at the EXPO,but I can't. 

It's a great helicopter. We're also getting some 10 Romeo,if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Apache attack helicopter photo at full zoom,taken from my balcony on a 28th October celebration

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Apache attack helicopter photo at full zoom,taken from my balcony on a 28th October celebration



Awesome! That came out very decent, too. I asked @Ghostkiller if he sees any Rafales flying overhead since he lives in France and bound to see them zipping by overhead and he avoided answering the question twice!? Like I was asking him to reveal his bank account or something lol.

We get F-15s from the Massachusetts National Guard almost every single 4th of July celebration as they get ready to make their pass over Boston and the fireworks celebration. It's pretty wild as it's just before it gets dark, there's 4 of them and they're in single file doing apprx. 5 mile radius turns one after the other and closing the distance between each other on each turn. They do about 7 or 8 of these turns right over our house and the last one they're nice and tight in a finger 4 formation and off they go south to downtown Boston. Pretty cool and we look forward to it every year.

Then there's also F-16s that do something similar for the Red Sox baseball opening game for the season. A pair or 4 will do a flyby and because they get here a bit early and have to time it exactly for the end of the National Anthem, then circle and tighten up and head on downtown lol.

Then I see quite a few Blackhawks and other very cool aircraft in the weeks leading up to the 4th or other occasions. Don't recall seeing any Apaches, though, except at the airshows and our very good friends just saw their son graduate from flight school academy and get his wings to be an Apache pilot. His mom is very happy that the US is not currently involved in any major war, but she was worried to death! I did open a thread on airshow pics somewhere on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Awesome! That came out very decent, too. I asked @Ghostkiller if he sees any Rafales flying overhead since he lives in France and bound to see them zipping by overhead and he avoided answering the question twice!? Like I was asking him to reveal his bank account or something lol.


Oksem bellah assef hahaha. I didn't mean to avoid you khales ma3lesh. Sometimes I hear big noises (not a normal civil airplane) so idk if they are Rafales or not. But till now I didn't see with my own eyes. Sadly I will be not in France during France's national day (14 July Bastille Day).

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

A


Ghostkiller said:


> Oksem bellah assef hahaha. I didn't mean to avoid you khales ma3lesh. Sometimes I hear big noises (not a normal civil airplane) so idk if they are Rafales or not. But till now I didn't see with my own eyes. Sadly I will be not in France during France's national day (14 July Bastille Day).


Weyn satsafer ya Ghoust?


----------



## RescueRanger

Fascinating thread. 

Although I’m surprised if a certain member hasn’t injected himself in this thread threatening to blow up the entire Hellenic Military with one super duper UCAV. @Foinikas I think you know who I’m referring to 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> A
> 
> Weyn satsafer ya Ghoust?


Leh Masr Om El Donia hahahaha



RescueRanger said:


> Fascinating thread.
> 
> Although I’m surprised if a certain member hasn’t injected himself in this thread threatening to blow up the entire Hellenic Military with one super duper UCAV. @Foinikas I think you know who I’m referring to 😂


Someone who spams in every thread 😂😂hahahah

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Then there's also F-16s that do something similar for the Red Sox baseball opening game for the season. A pair or 4 will do a flyby and because they get here a bit early and have to time it exactly for the end of the National Anthem, then circle and tighten up and head on downtown lol.


I used to study in a city with a big Air Force base nearby and sometimes those crazy guys would fly F-16s in the morning,passing over the city soooo low,I'd wake up. I remember the window and whole place vibrating sometimes.

By the way,check my reply to you about the Elli class frigates and the incident with the Turks 



RescueRanger said:


> Although I’m surprised if a certain member hasn’t injected himself in this thread threatening to blow up the entire Hellenic Military with one super duper UCAV. @Foinikas I think you know who I’m referring to


If I remember correctly,he did try it in the first few pages,but nobody paid attention to him 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Akritas

Fincantieri brought a "strong" proposal for the new corvettes in the Helleniv Navy, the FCX-30 the cheapest of all!

*So, the Italian company offers 4 FCX-30 frigates*, with Initial Logistic Support, weapons, special training equipment, infrastructure, at a lower price, for the first time of the French Gowind! 
The construction of 3 of the 4 ships in Greece, in Elefsina (or elsewhere, if the specific yard has not been rehabilitated). 

*Total cost; 2 billion euros!

This amount includes t*he well-known configuration of the FCX-30, with a 76 mm cannon, 16 MICA VL anti-aircraft missiles, 8 Exocet MM40Blk3c, two dual launchers MU90, radar KRONOS AESA, sonar CAPTAS-2, sonar CAPTAS-2 and a complete electronic warfare suite.

The special thing about Fincantieri as a group, however, is that it has excellent relations with the USA and the US Navy. This means that it is "compatible" with the funding provided by the ONEX by the DFC (US Development Finance Agency). 
*In short, the Americans can finance the renovation of a Greek shipyard, the Italians can build new frigates / corvettes there, and everyone can be happy.*














ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ: Η Fincantieri έφερε «δυνατή» πρόταση για κορβέτες στο ΠΝ, η FCX-30 φθηνότερη όλων! - Naval Defence


Από την πρώτη στιγμή, είχαμε πει πως δεν πρέπει να υποτιμούμε το Πολεμικό μας Ναυτικό. Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο διαπραγματεύεται πολλές φορές δεν μπορεί να γίνει κατανοητός από εμάς, αλλά πρέπει να ενστερνιστούμε πως το ΠΝ δεν θα πάρει κάτι «έτσι στην τύχη». Φρεγάτα FCX-HN, θα μπορούσε να είναι ο...




navaldefence.gr


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> Fincantieri brought a "strong" proposal for the new corvettes in the Helleniv Navy, the FCX-30 the cheapest of all!
> 
> *So, the Italian company offers 4 FCX-30 frigates*, with Initial Logistic Support, weapons, special training equipment, infrastructure, at a lower price, for the first time of the French Gowind!
> The construction of 3 of the 4 ships in Greece, in Elefsina (or elsewhere, if the specific yard has not been rehabilitated).
> 
> *Total cost; 2 billion euros!
> 
> This amount includes t*he well-known configuration of the FCX-30, with a 76 mm cannon, 16 MICA VL anti-aircraft missiles, 8 Exocet MM40Blk3c, two dual launchers MU90, radar KRONOS AESA, sonar CAPTAS-2, sonar CAPTAS-2 and a complete electronic warfare suite.
> 
> The special thing about Fincantieri as a group, however, is that it has excellent relations with the USA and the US Navy. This means that it is "compatible" with the funding provided by the ONEX by the DFC (US Development Finance Agency).
> *In short, the Americans can finance the renovation of a Greek shipyard, the Italians can build new frigates / corvettes there, and everyone can be happy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ: Η Fincantieri έφερε «δυνατή» πρόταση για κορβέτες στο ΠΝ, η FCX-30 φθηνότερη όλων! - Naval Defence
> 
> 
> Από την πρώτη στιγμή, είχαμε πει πως δεν πρέπει να υποτιμούμε το Πολεμικό μας Ναυτικό. Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο διαπραγματεύεται πολλές φορές δεν μπορεί να γίνει κατανοητός από εμάς, αλλά πρέπει να ενστερνιστούμε πως το ΠΝ δεν θα πάρει κάτι «έτσι στην τύχη». Φρεγάτα FCX-HN, θα μπορούσε να είναι ο...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> navaldefence.gr


I was just reading to article. French,British and Italians brought great offers,but the problem is,only the French support us politically. The others were neutral during the 2019-2020 provocations and still are.

The Dutch haven't had a comeback yet on the Sigma corvettes.


The ideal would have been to have some of all these,but we can't 😋

Whatever the decision though,I wish we get them soon. Like very soon. French are offering Gowind HN,the British are offering essentially frigates in the price of corvettes and full MEKO 200HN modernization...and the Italians...this. With lower prices!


----------



## Akritas

Foinikas said:


> I was just reading to article. French,British and Italians brought great offers,but the problem is,only the French support us politically. The others were neutral during the 2019-2020 provocations and still are.
> 
> The Dutch haven't had a comeback yet on the Sigma corvettes.
> 
> 
> The ideal would have been to have some of all these,but we can't 😋
> 
> Whatever the decision though,I wish we get them soon. Like very soon. French are offering Gowind HN,the British are offering essentially frigates in the price of corvettes and full MEKO 200HN modernization...and the Italians...this. With lower prices!


The article says: if the Italians work with the Americans on the issue of shipyards, I think they will get the project. Personally, I consider FCX-30 as the best corvette, a small FFG(X) Constellation class.


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> The article says: if the Italians work with the Americans on the issue of shipyards, I think they will get the project. Personally, I consider FCX-30 as the best corvette, a small FFG(X) Constellation class.


How many are the Italians offering?


----------



## Akritas

Foinikas said:


> How many are the Italians offering?


Four ships, one will be built in Italy, the other three in Greece.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> Four ships, one will be built in Italy, the other three in Greece.


Oh yeah,I read that in the article and I forgot. Lol!

So you're in favor of the Doha class? It's not bad,it's great but...I would like us to have 5 Gowind HN. But the Arrowhead HN is also great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Check out the strain on the chains due to the ship listing to starboard from heavy seas! 







@LeGenD or @waz , could either of you gents pls sticky this thread for the Hellenic Armed Forces since it's gaining traction and will make it easier to find and not get lost in the regular threads with all the new daily threads posts? That would be much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

*Army units and their mottos:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akritas

EODH presents for the first time the heavy version of the advanced protection system « ASPIS Modular NG – MBT » (ASPIS – Advanced Shielding Platform Integrated System), installed on a Leopard 2A4 turret and designed as a complete hybrid solution that combines passive and active protection elements in the frontal arc to cope with modern threats such as tandem warhead ATGMs and the new generation of long-rod APFSDS rounds.

ASPIS technology is multi-hit capable, and a damaged armor module can be replaced in the battlefield by the crew. The solution proposed by EODH can be applied as an upgrade of existing MBTs or integrated into new designs and it meets the new challenges posed by attack drones, loitering ammunitions, and the new fire-and-forget top-attack ATGM with parabolic trajectory. 

It uses stand-alone millimeter-wave radar sensors, distributed on the roof of the turret that detect incoming threats approaching the roof from high elevation angles, and, at the appropriate time, triggers directed explosion charges that neutralize the threat.

















reference: https://showdailies.edrmagazine.eu/...duce-new-developments-in-armoured-protection/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

That ASPIS modular armor is quite something. Maybe we'll get to see some videos of it being tested, especially the double impacting capability it has.

Some pics.

The first Hellenic Air Force F-16 block 52 to receive the Viper upgrade.













MICA IR integrated on HAF Mirage 2K.






2K in mint condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> EODH presents for the first time the heavy version of the advanced protection system « ASPIS Modular NG – MBT » (ASPIS – Advanced Shielding Platform Integrated System), installed on a Leopard 2A4 turret and designed as a complete hybrid solution that combines passive and active protection elements in the frontal arc to cope with modern threats such as tandem warhead ATGMs and the new generation of long-rod APFSDS rounds.
> 
> ASPIS technology is multi-hit capable, and a damaged armor module can be replaced in the battlefield by the crew. The solution proposed by EODH can be applied as an upgrade of existing MBTs or integrated into new designs and it meets the new challenges posed by attack drones, loitering ammunitions, and the new fire-and-forget top-attack ATGM with parabolic trajectory.
> 
> It uses stand-alone millimeter-wave radar sensors, distributed on the roof of the turret that detect incoming threats approaching the roof from high elevation angles, and, at the appropriate time, triggers directed explosion charges that neutralize the threat.
> 
> View attachment 854031
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 854032
> 
> 
> View attachment 854033
> 
> 
> reference: https://showdailies.edrmagazine.eu/...duce-new-developments-in-armoured-protection/


I'm still buffled as to how did they develop that. But I think,in the end,the Germans will take the job to upgrade the Leopard 2A4 to 2A7.


----------



## Foinikas

Look what else I found:



DEFEA 2021: EODH signs partnership with KMW for Dingo 2 ASPIS enhanced protection | DEFEA 2021 News Official Online Show Daily Defense Exhibition | Defence security exhibitions 2021 show daily news category | Defense & Security Exhibitions Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Cypriot T-80U

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

A nice infographic about the FDI HN frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Cypriot T-80U
> 
> View attachment 855023



Nice. I lived in Nicosia from 1970 - 1973. Granted I was a child but I remember a lot because it was absolutely beautiful.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Nice. I lived in Nicosia from 1970 - 1973. Granted I was a child but I remember a lot because it was absolutely beautiful.


It's the oriental Greece  

Here's a Meteor on a Greek Rafale:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> It's the oriental Greece



It was like heaven. I remember my parents special weekend trips to Famagusta beaches. Absolutely exquisite! We left right before the trouble started as my father was with the UN and he got a "heads up", so to speak. Shame that filthy invasion that's still considered illegal and unrecognized till today. Been to Greece many times, as well.



Foinikas said:


> Here's a Meteor on a Greek Rafale:



Oh man, so it is for sure! Wow, that right there elevates the Hellenic Air Force from super status to the ultimate now. The bottom of the Aegean will be littered with you know what. That missile is simply the greatest military game changer that exists today. Congrats. We will die if those actually make it into the EAF.

BTW, any idea what this is? Mounted on HAF Mirage 2K outer pylon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> It was like heaven. I remember my parents special weekend trips to Famagusta beaches. Absolutely exquisite! We left right before the trouble started as my father was with the UN and he got a "heads up", so to speak. Shame that filthy invasion that's still considered illegal and unrecognized till today. Been to Greece many times, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, so it is for sure! Wow, that right there elevates the Hellenic Air Force from super status to the ultimate now. The bottom of the Aegean will be littered with you know what. That missile is simply the greatest military game changer that exists today. Congrats. We will die if those actually make it into the EAF.
> 
> BTW, any idea what this is? Mounted on HAF Mirage 2K outer pylon.
> 
> View attachment 855488


What is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, any idea what this is? Mounted on HAF Mirage 2K outer pylon.
> 
> View attachment 855488


external fuel tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> What is that?



I spent 2 hours looking for information on it and even in my books that I have in my home library, a lot of military aviation books and plenty on the Mirage series and couldn't find anything remotely close to that thing! Frustrating lol.



Akritas said:


> external fuel tank



Really? Are you sure? Any source you might have? Just for my own knowledge and not that I doubt you. Just would like to know how there's something like that out there on the Mirage 2K that I've never heard of looool! 

The first F-35 yes!


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> I spent 2 hours looking for information on it and even in my books that I have in my home library, a lot of military aviation books and plenty on the Mirage series and couldn't find anything remotely close to that thing! Frustrating lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are you sure? Any source you might have? Just for my own knowledge and not that I doubt you. Just would like to know how there's something like that out there on the Mirage 2K that I've never heard of looool!
> 
> The first F-35 yes!
> 
> View attachment 855668
> 
> 
> View attachment 855670
> 
> 
> View attachment 855671
> 
> 
> View attachment 855672
> 
> 
> View attachment 855673
> 
> 
> View attachment 855675
> 
> 
> View attachment 855676


What's that pic with the first F-35? Is it real?


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> What's that pic with the first F-35? Is it real?



Gimme a second lemme get the tweet and you tell me, it's in Greek.

Here you go @Foinikas & @Akritas .

The translation for me to English says:
Of the 14 F35s that we have leased and are parked in Crete, only 9 are in flight condition. Everything must be done IMMEDIATELY to become functional !!!! 
@npanagioto
You have a personal responsibility !!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532791425351487493


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Gimme a second lemme get the tweet and you tell me, it's in Greek.
> 
> Here you go @Foinikas & @Akritas .
> 
> The translation for me to English says:
> Of the 14 F35s that we have leased and are parked in Crete, only 9 are in flight condition. Everything must be done IMMEDIATELY to become functional !!!!
> @npanagioto
> You have a personal responsibility !!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532791425351487493


Probably fake news post. There's no leasing agreement. They are probably American F-35s that are in their bases there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Probably fake news post. There's no leasing agreement. They are probably American F-35s that are in their bases there.



Is the term "leasing" actually the same in the Greek text? Or is it the result of an attempt to translate a Greek word as close as possible? 

The rondel is certainly unique and Greek-looking, unless it's photoshoped but doesn't seem that way with all the tail markings etc. Could also be the Lockheed Martin's presentation to the HAF.

No news in Greece at all about these jets in Crete?


----------



## Akritas

Gomig-21 said:


> Gimme a second lemme get the tweet and you tell me, it's in Greek.
> 
> Here you go @Foinikas & @Akritas .
> 
> The translation for me to English says:
> Of the 14 F35s that we have leased and are parked in Crete, only 9 are in flight condition. Everything must be done IMMEDIATELY to become functional !!!!
> @npanagioto
> You have a personal responsibility !!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532791425351487493


Its a fake news, the program of the F-35, will start when the Viper's program finish.
The difference with the other F-35 programs will be the receipt of the aircraft, where priority will be given to the Greek Air Force. I believe that the first 6 Greek F-35s will be in Greece one year after the receipt of the last F-16Viper, possibly at 2028.
Now, if there is any surprise with used F-35s, it will definitely be a pleasant surprise, but again for financial reasons, it can not be done earlier than 2027.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Is the term "leasing" actually the same in the Greek text? Or is it the result of an attempt to translate a Greek word as close as possible?
> 
> The rondel is certainly unique and Greek-looking, unless it's photoshoped but doesn't seem that way with all the tail markings etc. Could also be the Lockheed Martin's presentation to the HAF.
> 
> No news in Greece at all about these jets in Crete?


I was reading the comments under the post. Many people accused him of trolling and others told him not to reveal secret information. And most were just wondering when did we get F-35s. 

It's weird.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

Comes directly to the Greek Parliament for a vote, the purchase and production in Greece of 200 IFV Lynx, and the conversion of 183 Leopards 2A4 into 2A7HEL.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541845324683218945


----------



## Akritas

After the 180 M1117 Armored Security Vehicles (ASV) that were received on June 26 at the port of Thessaloniki, in July another batch of 100 vehicles of this type, granted through the US Excess Defense Articles (EDA) program, is expected to arrive in the country. With the 174 received in two batches previously, t*he total number will rise to approximately 460 vehicles.




*


Dourios Ippos magazine information indicates that the US is expected to deliver a large number of 600 Mk19 Mod 3 40mm machine gun grenades for these vehicles.














Ήλθαν 180 M1117 αναμένονται άλλα 100 εντός Ιουλίου - Δούρειος Ίππος


Μετά τα 180 Τροχοφόρα Τεθωρακισμένα Οχήματα Αναγνωρίσεως M1117 που παρελήφθησαν στις 26 Ιουνίου στον λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης, εντός Ιουλίου αναμένεται η άφιξη στην χώρα μιας



doureios.com


----------



## The SC

Greece proceeds with purchase of 20 Lockheed F-35 fighter jets -PM​





https://www.reuters.com/world/europ...ed-f-35-fighter-jets-soon-sources-2022-06-30/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@LeGenD , thanks for stick-ing this thread.

The V-upgrade on the Hellenic F-16s is going to make them one of the best F-16 equipped air forces not just in the Mediterranean, that goes without saying, but in the world. Good stuff.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545092356554346496Hellenic Air Force F-16D Block 52M, s/n 021 
335 Tiger Sqn 
APG-68(V)9 AESA radar
116 Combat Wing out of Araxos AFB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akritas

The Hellenic Army (HE) is one step closer to acquiring the top German armored fighting vehicle (AFV) KF-41 Lynx.* According to exclusive information, at the end of July the KF-41 is coming to Greece for final tests and evaluation*.







The Lynx will be tested at the Armored Training Center as part of a demanding testing program. At the same time, despite the efforts of a small section of executives to undermine the program under the pretext of not carrying out past compensatory measures on the German side, the Greek-German rapprochement fluctuates at exceptional levels.







*The direction from the political leadership includes a package deal with Germany to* modernize the newly acquired Marder 1A3, Leopard 2 A4 and Leopard 1 A5 main battle tanks as well as the procurement of 205 Lynx to equip 5 motorized infantry battalions of D Army Corps.

*At the industrial level, the new German proposal includes a colossal involvement of the Greek defense industry* and at the same time the creation of a large factory with hundreds of new jobs in Thessaloniki, a vital project for the local community of Thessaloniki and Northern Greece.










Αποκλειστικό: Το KF-41 Lynx για δοκιμές στην Ελλάδα - Νέα δυναμική στην ελληνογερμανική εξοπλιστική συνεργασία - Defence Review


Ένα βήμα και πιο κοντά στην απόκτηση του κορυφαίου γερμανικού τεθωρακισμένο οχήματος μάχης (ΤΟΜΑ) KF-41 Lynx βρίσκεται ο Ελληνικός Στρατός (ΕΣ). Σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές πληροφορίες στα τέλη Ιουλίου έρχεται στη χώρα μας το KF-41 για τελικές δοκιμές και αξιολόγηση. Το Lynx θα δοκιμαστεί στο...



defencereview.gr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Bicentennial celebrations armor









Cypriot National Guard AMX-30B2s






Cypriot National Guard EE-9 Cascavel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dinovandoorn

Nice video of the multinational exercise Iniochos held at Andravida air base in Greece





old school piston engines are still to be found in Greece operating with the Hellenic Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akritas

On July 4, 2022, Greece’s arms treaty commission approved new weapons programs, one of which is the acquisition of at least 3 MQ-9B SeaGuardian with a budget of 330 million euros. *The system is not unknown to Greece, nor is the decision to acquire this particular system a surprise. *
On December 10, 2019, an official visit of the Greek military leadership and a briefing on the specific UAV was held at the 110th fighter air base i*n Larissa, and a few days later, on December 19, a corresponding flight demonstration.*

In January 2021, GA-ASI announced that, in collaboration with Italy’s Leonardo,* it will integrate the SeaSpray-7500E V2* surface search radar into the MQ-9B SeaGuardian. The radar will be integrated externally, in a spindle, on the suspension’s ventral pylon. The SeaSprey-7500E V2 is an AESA intelligence gathering, surveillance, and reconnaissance technology radar. It weighs 104 kg, operates in the “X” frequency band,* and has a range of 320 nautical miles [593 km], the biggest range globally.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

_"The amendment would bar the United States to sell or transfer the jets to Turkey unless the administration certifies that doing so is essential to U.S. national security and included a description of concrete steps taken to ensure they are not used for repeated unauthorized overflights of Greece."_

U.S. House backs measure that would restrict sale of F-16s to Turkey​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Great documentary about the legendary Averof and depiction of the Battle of Elli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

According to Ptisi,the Greek Army wants to buy Spike SR and LR2 and is interested in LORA ballistic missiles.









ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ: Κάτι «ψήνεται» γύρω από τον βαλλιστικό πύραυλο LORA στον Ελληνικό Στρατό! - Πτήση & Διάστημα


Η σελίδα μας είναι μάλλον η πρώτη που είχε αναλύσει διεξοδικά το ενδεχόμενο απόκτησης βλημάτων LORA από την Ελλάδα. Αυτή τη στιγμή, το μόνο βαλλιστικό όπλο σε ελληνική υπηρεσία είναι ο αμερικανικός πύραυλος ATACMS. Ένα εξαιρετικής ακρίβειας όπλο, αλλά δυστυχώς σε εμάς περιορίζεται η απόδοση του...




www.ptisidiastima.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> According to Ptisi,the Greek Army wants to buy Spike SR and LR2 and is interested in LORA ballistic missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ: Κάτι «ψήνεται» γύρω από τον βαλλιστικό πύραυλο LORA στον Ελληνικό Στρατό! - Πτήση & Διάστημα
> 
> 
> Η σελίδα μας είναι μάλλον η πρώτη που είχε αναλύσει διεξοδικά το ενδεχόμενο απόκτησης βλημάτων LORA από την Ελλάδα. Αυτή τη στιγμή, το μόνο βαλλιστικό όπλο σε ελληνική υπηρεσία είναι ο αμερικανικός πύραυλος ATACMS. Ένα εξαιρετικής ακρίβειας όπλο, αλλά δυστυχώς σε εμάς περιορίζεται η απόδοση του...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptisidiastima.com



Hellenic military is on the move, man! Shades of the Egyptian modernization of the past 9 years and on a record breaking pace. Awesome.

Not a huge fan of the F-35 (for my own reasons) but no one can deny the remarkable wonders of US ingenuity in aircraft technology. Even with a basic understanding of aircraft build quality and stealth features, you can just look at the third & fourth pics in this batch and see the "Fiber Matting" technology infused in the skin of the paneling and how smooth it is. The complete lack of any panel seams or imperfections in that fuselage skin is really impressive. Amazing and there is no other aircraft with that level of finish.

Congratulations to the HAF on this great acquisition on top of the Rafales and the Viper upgrade along with the Mirage-2Ks and F-4 Phantoms, a powerhouse without a doubt and a major deterrent to any kind of belligerence in the Aegan Sea.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549343182357495809


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Hellenic military is on the move, man! Shades of the Egyptian modernization of the past 9 years and on a record breaking pace. Awesome.
> 
> Not a huge fan of the F-35 (for my own reasons) but no one can deny the remarkable wonders of US ingenuity in aircraft technology. Even with a basic understanding of aircraft build quality and stealth features, you can just look at the third & fourth pics in this batch and see the RAM coating and how smooth it is and the complete lack of any panel seams or imperfections in that fuselage skin. Amazing and there is no other aircraft with that level of finish.
> 
> Congratulations to the HAF on this great acquisition on top of the Rafales and the Viper upgrade along with the Mirage-2Ks and F-4 Phantoms, a powerhouse without a doubt and a major deterrent to any kind of belligerence in the Aegan Sea.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549343182357495809
> View attachment 863354
> 
> 
> View attachment 863355
> 
> 
> View attachment 863357
> 
> 
> View attachment 863358


Oh nice pics,man! 

The problem is that the first F-35s will arrive in 2027 or 2028.

Couldn't the Americans give us some 6 aircraft now? The ones that were not given to Turkey were 4. They had 4 aircraft ready. They could add some more and give us some aircraft now,but for some reason they don't wanna do that.


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Oh nice pics,man!
> 
> The problem is that the first F-35s will arrive in 2027 or 2028.
> 
> Couldn't the Americans give us some 6 aircraft now? The ones that were not given to Turkey were 4. They had 4 aircraft ready. They could add some more and give us some aircraft now,but for some reason they don't wanna do that.



Yes, for sure! Seems like at the current production rate, they should be able to get them out there a bit sooner than that. But that is a drawback of intended and unintended consequences. Obviously marketing a "universal" aircraft, so to speak, that not only needs to equip the 3 US military branches but has deliberately pulled in allies to participate in not only the joint strike fighter program, but NATO members as well as some non-Nato ones. Once you commit to so many recipients, the waiting list ends up growing rapidly.


----------



## Gomig-21

I corrected my previous post above about the smooth, silky finish on the F-35. It's not RAM like I originally suggested, but actually fiber matting infused panels made of carbon nanotube & epoxy composite which actually eliminated the need for the tedious, labor intensive and expensive upkeep of RAM. Still, there must be some phenomenal usage of paint products and techniques to get that impeccable, shiny & silky finish.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> I corrected my previous post above about the smooth, silky finish on the F-35. It's not RAM like I originally suggested, but actually fiber matting infused panels made of carbon nanotube & epoxy composite which actually eliminated the need for the tedious, labor intensive and expensive upkeep of RAM. Still, there must be some phenomenal usage of paint products and techniques to get that impeccable, shiny & silky finish.


It looks incredible in photos!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ZUES - HELLENIC F-16blk 52 VIPER DEMO TEAM BEAST! Check out the deflection on those wings from all the Gs applied in that maneuver.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> ZUES - HELLENIC F-16blk 52 VIPER DEMO TEAM BEAST! Check out the deflection on those wings from all the Gs applied in that maneuver.
> 
> View attachment 863943


I saw the one of the pilots in an F-16 at Thessaloniki's parade a few years ago.


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> I saw the one of the pilots in an F-16 at Thessaloniki's parade a few years ago.



Yeah? Very cool. I wasn't too surprised when I met a couple of Blue Angels and Thunderbirds pilots also and how they were so down to earth and willing to talk about anything etc. As a matter of fact, back around 2010 or so, I met a USAF Thunderbird pilot and while I was chatting with him and asking him all sorts of question about the F-16, he asked me why I was so interested and I told him a little bit about my background etc. and when I mentioned interest in the EAF, he said "Oh man, we know many of those guys and flew together several times in Bright Star Egypt and other training exercises" and then he said "they're a bunch of great guys!" lol, I was surprised at the coincidence. 

It was wild when chatting with him, I could easily notice the incredible discipline he had from the rigorous training they undergo that it's instilled in their character and behavior as well. Then when I asked to get a picture with him, he went right into 'at attention mode!' He stood straight up, put both hands behind his back and did his wide leg stance. I was like holy crap, here I am in my shorts, T-shirt, beach hat, backpack and lazy shades wearing flip flops looool. Definitely something to remember.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah? Very cool. I wasn't too surprised when I met a couple of Blue Angels and Thunderbirds pilots also and how they were so down to earth and willing to talk about anything etc. As a matter of fact, back around 2010 or so, I met a USAF Thunderbird pilot and while I was chatting with him and asking him all sorts of question about the F-16, he asked me why I was so interested and I told him a little bit about my background etc. and when I mentioned interest in the EAF, he said "Oh man, we know many of those guys and flew together several times in Bright Star Egypt and other training exercises" and then he said "they're a bunch of great guys!" lol, I was surprised at the coincidence.
> 
> It was wild when chatting with him, I could easily notice the incredible discipline he had from the rigorous training they undergo that it's instilled in their character and behavior as well. Then when I asked to get a picture with him, he went right into 'at attention mode!' He stood straight up, put both hands behind his back and did his wide leg stance. I was like holy crap, here I am in my shorts, T-shirt, beach hat, backpack and lazy shades wearing flip flops looool. Definitely something to remember.


No actually I meant I saw the F-16 flying in Thessaloniki at the parade. The guy was flying low and fast over the people. And that loud sound! Lol! The F-16 is fantastic. 

I also saw Apaches that day as well:


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> No actually I meant I saw the F-16 flying in Thessaloniki at the parade. The guy was flying low and fast over the people. And that loud sound! Lol! The F-16 is fantastic.
> 
> I also saw Apaches that day as well:



Oh, lol. That's what you meant by "saw the pilot" I got it now hahaha.


----------



## Foinikas

Lynx in Greece for a two-day demonstration for the Hellenic Army.

@Gomig-21 @reflecthofgeismar @ZeGerman

























Επί ελληνικού εδάφους το ΤΟΜΑ KF41 - Πτήση & Διάστημα


Στο πλαίσιο του προγράμματος προμήθειας του Τεθωρακισμένου Οχήματος Μάχης KF41 Lynx ένα από τα πρωτότυπά του μεταφέρθηκε στην Ελλάδα από την κατασκευάστρια εταιρία Rheinmetall προκειμένου να πραγματοποιηθεί επίδειξη-παρουσίαση στο πεδίο και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Τεθωρακισμένων...




www.ptisidiastima.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Lynx in Greece for a two-day demonstration for the Hellenic Army.
> 
> @Gomig-21 @reflecthofgeismar @ZeGerman



Aside from it being an amazing machine, that digital jungle camo is great! What a beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Aside from it being an amazing machine, that digital jungle camo is great! What a beast.


Greek female pilots:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Greek female pilots:



Outstanding! Waiting for the day we see that happening back in the homeland. Might be a little while, still lol. But this is great and the Mirage 2K nonetheless, which if I'm not mistaken, is a bit more difficult to fly and not sure if they introduced FBW system on those or if they did. Which means she has a more difficult job flying that machine unlike the easy video game that is the F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Outstanding! Waiting for the day we see that happening back in the homeland. Might be a little while, still lol. But this is great and the Mirage 2K nonetheless, which if I'm not mistaken, is a bit more difficult to fly and not sure if they introduced FBW system on those or if they did. Which means she has a more difficult job flying that machine unlike the easy video game that is the F-16.


By the way,you know they will retire the Mirage 2000s and only keep the Mirage 2000-5 version in active service. Supposedly,the older Mirage 2000 will be given back to France or something. They will be replaced by the 24 Rafale F3R.


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> By the way,you know they will retire the Mirage 2000s and only keep the Mirage 2000-5 version in active service. Supposedly,the older Mirage 2000 will be given back to France or something. They will be replaced by the 24 Rafale F3R.



How many of the 2000-5 out of the 42 or so are there?

BTW, I didn't realize until I just looked it up that the HAF has 156 F-16s! Wow, that's A LOT! Good for it, already is a powerhouse and will only get more lethal in short time.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> How many of the 2000-5 out of the 42 or so are there?
> 
> BTW, I didn't realize until I just looked it up that the HAF has 156 F-16s! Wow, that's A LOT! Good for it, already is a powerhouse and will only get more lethal in short time.


I think it's a full squadron. 24 aircraft. Yeah man,there will be 84 F-16Vs and 38 F-16 Block 50 will be upgraded to become "a little bet better than the Block 52+ Adv." like Ptisi wrote in their article  

By the way...here are the Squadrons of the Hellenic Air Force:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

Foinikas said:


> Lynx in Greece for a two-day demonstration for the Hellenic Army.
> 
> @Gomig-21 @reflecthofgeismar @ZeGerman
> 
> View attachment 864054
> 
> 
> View attachment 864055
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Επί ελληνικού εδάφους το ΤΟΜΑ KF41 - Πτήση & Διάστημα
> 
> 
> Στο πλαίσιο του προγράμματος προμήθειας του Τεθωρακισμένου Οχήματος Μάχης KF41 Lynx ένα από τα πρωτότυπά του μεταφέρθηκε στην Ελλάδα από την κατασκευάστρια εταιρία Rheinmetall προκειμένου να πραγματοποιηθεί επίδειξη-παρουσίαση στο πεδίο και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Τεθωρακισμένων...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptisidiastima.com


I hope that the so-called agreement for the Lynx production unit in Greece will go ahead as well as the conversion of the Leopard 2 to the A7 model.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> I hope that the so-called agreement for the Lynx production unit in Greece will go ahead as well as the conversion of the Leopard 2 to the A7 model.


Did you hear about the Bradley offer?


----------



## Akritas

Foinikas said:


> Did you hear about the Bradley offer?


Yes I read it, but I prefer a new 200 nail technology Lynx to a 70's design 400 Bradley, even if they are modernized.


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> Yes I read it, but I prefer a new 200 nail technology Lynx to a 70's design 400 Bradley, even if they are modernized.


Yeah me too. At this point,if we can have a Lynx production in Greece,it would be crazy to go for Bradley production.


----------



## Foinikas

These are the HAF Combat Wings and Squadrons: Emblems,motto and information.

I will tag people who might be interested in this

@Gomig-21 @Ghostkiller @White and Green with M/S @A.P. Richelieu @F-22Raptor @maverick1977 @TOPGUN @joker88 @Hydration @reflecthofgeismar @PakFactor @Pakistani Fighter @RescueRanger @F-6 enthusiast @BON PLAN @Tomcats 
@MirageBlue @EAGLE777 @Falcon26 @Gripen9 @Super Falcon @Windjammer @Talon @Trailer23 @ghazi52 @Avicenna @Mav3rick @air marshal @airomerix @Pak_Sher @Imran Khan @iLION12345_1

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Foinikas said:


> These are the HAF Combat Wings and Squadrons: Emblems,motto and information.
> 
> I will tag people who might be interested in this
> 
> @Gomig-21 @Ghostkiller @White and Green with M/S @A.P. Richelieu @F-22Raptor @maverick1977 @TOPGUN @joker88 @Hydration @reflecthofgeismar @PakFactor @Pakistani Fighter @RescueRanger @F-6 enthusiast @BON PLAN @Tomcats
> @MirageBlue @EAGLE777 @Falcon26 @Gripen9 @Super Falcon @Windjammer @Talon @Trailer23 @ghazi52 @Avicenna @Mav3rick @air marshal @airomerix @Pak_Sher @Imran Khan @iLION12345_1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864648
> 
> 
> View attachment 864649
> 
> 
> View attachment 864650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864651
> 
> 
> View attachment 864652
> 
> 
> View attachment 864653
> 
> 
> View attachment 864654
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864656
> 
> 
> View attachment 864657
> 
> 
> View attachment 864658
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864660
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864661
> 
> 
> View attachment 864662
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864663
> 
> 
> View attachment 864666
> 
> 
> View attachment 864667
> 
> 
> View attachment 864668
> 
> 
> View attachment 864669



I like the 331

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Foinikas said:


> These are the HAF Combat Wings and Squadrons: Emblems,motto and information.
> 
> I will tag people who might be interested in this
> 
> @Gomig-21 @Ghostkiller @White and Green with M/S @A.P. Richelieu @F-22Raptor @maverick1977 @TOPGUN @joker88 @Hydration @reflecthofgeismar @PakFactor @Pakistani Fighter @RescueRanger @F-6 enthusiast @BON PLAN @Tomcats
> @MirageBlue @EAGLE777 @Falcon26 @Gripen9 @Super Falcon @Windjammer @Talon @Trailer23 @ghazi52 @Avicenna @Mav3rick @air marshal @airomerix @Pak_Sher @Imran Khan @iLION12345_1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864648
> 
> 
> View attachment 864649
> 
> 
> View attachment 864650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864651
> 
> 
> View attachment 864652
> 
> 
> View attachment 864653
> 
> 
> View attachment 864654
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864656
> 
> 
> View attachment 864657
> 
> 
> View attachment 864658
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864660
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864661
> 
> 
> View attachment 864662
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864663
> 
> 
> View attachment 864666
> 
> 
> View attachment 864667
> 
> 
> View attachment 864668
> 
> 
> View attachment 864669


They all look excellent, 332 and 110 are my personal fav's.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

RescueRanger said:


> They all look excellent, 332 and 110 are my personal fav's.


I love the 341 Squadron emblem and the 110 Combat Wing's. In fact,I studied in Larissa and lived some 6 years there. These crazy guys would fly their F-16s very low over the city sometimes,even in the morning 😂😂😂 

I once bought a patch of the 110 Combat Wing for a friend as a gift. It was very cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomcats

Foinikas said:


> These are the HAF Combat Wings and Squadrons: Emblems,motto and information.
> 
> I will tag people who might be interested in this
> 
> @Gomig-21 @Ghostkiller @White and Green with M/S @A.P. Richelieu @F-22Raptor @maverick1977 @TOPGUN @joker88 @Hydration @reflecthofgeismar @PakFactor @Pakistani Fighter @RescueRanger @F-6 enthusiast @BON PLAN @Tomcats
> @MirageBlue @EAGLE777 @Falcon26 @Gripen9 @Super Falcon @Windjammer @Talon @Trailer23 @ghazi52 @Avicenna @Mav3rick @air marshal @airomerix @Pak_Sher @Imran Khan @iLION12345_1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864648
> 
> 
> View attachment 864649
> 
> 
> View attachment 864650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864651
> 
> 
> View attachment 864652
> 
> 
> View attachment 864653
> 
> 
> View attachment 864654
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864656
> 
> 
> View attachment 864657
> 
> 
> View attachment 864658
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864660
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864661
> 
> 
> View attachment 864662
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 864663
> 
> 
> View attachment 864666
> 
> 
> View attachment 864667
> 
> 
> View attachment 864668
> 
> 
> View attachment 864669


I find the badges that include historical figures/groups or the mythology to be the nicest, it gives it a lot of originality and of course helps in creating unique designs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Tomcats said:


> I find the badges that include historical figures/groups or the mythology to be the nicest, it gives it a lot of originality and of course helps in creating unique designs.


There's actually a lot more about other units,but they're not Tactical Squadrons,they are radar,logistics,HQ and support units. But there's way more. I just thought the Combat Wing and Tactical Squadron ones would be interesting for you guys here!


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> These are the HAF Combat Wings and Squadrons: Emblems,motto and information.
> 
> I will tag people who might be interested in this
> 
> @Gomig-21



Those are great.

There certainly is no shortage of historical material and classic figures to use for emblems and names of these squadrons with the richly influential history that is Greece. Still, would like to see more of Zeus, Athena or Medusa! 








Hades squadron, gods of the underworld would be something hahaha.






HAF F-16s flying with USAF F-22 Raptors.


----------



## Foinikas

Nice photos of the Rafale there! 


From a few years ago,but still nice. The Mirage 2000 EGM/BGM are out of service now and we only have the Mirage 2000-5. The 24 Rafale will take the place of the Mirage 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

90 more M1117 Guardian arrived in Thessaloniki,adding to the already 354 received.









90 ακόμη M117 παρελήφθησαν στη Θεσσαλονίκη - Πτήση & Διάστημα


Οι ελληνικές ένοπλες δυνάμεις παρέλαβαν ακόμη 90 τεθωρακισμένα Μ1117, τα οποία προστίθενται στα 354 που έχουν ήδη παραληφθεί. Θυμίζουμε ότι τα Μ1117 παραχωρούνται στη χώρα μας μέσω του προγράμματος Πλεονάζοντος Αμυντικού Υλικού των ΗΠΑ (Excess Defense Articles – EDA) και αναμένεται να...




www.ptisidiastima.com


----------



## Foinikas

At the Thessaloniki EXPO in 2019,I tried a Leopard 1A5 simulator,using of course,Steel Beasts.

It was a great experience and the trainer next to me,said a couple of times that I'm very good. 






On the contrary,the previous year,I had tried the Kornet simulator and missed hitting the enemy vehicle both times (it was moving),but I didn't try a third time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> At the Thessaloniki EXPO in 2019,I tried a Leopard 1A5 simulator,using of course,Steel Beasts.
> 
> It was a great experience and the trainer next to me,said a couple of times that I'm very good.



You missed your calling, should've been a tank commander!



Foinikas said:


> On the contrary,the previous year,I had tried the Kornet simulator and missed hitting the enemy vehicle both times (it was moving),but I didn't try a third time.



lol. Hey, at least you improved in a span of that one year. That simulator is great. I've tried a few aviation ones but never a tank one. Must be a blast.

Some pics.

332nd patch like the one in your list for one of the Rafale squadrons, although a falcon in the patch would suggest an F-16 squadron. I'm guessing Hellenic Air Force has 12 fighters per squadron?






HAF Mirage 2K with its very impressive arsenal. including MICA IRs and the SCALP EG and a couple of heavy hitters looks like maybe the white missile is the ASM-39 Exocet block II? And the blue one appears to be the IRIS-T. Excellent weapons package for this incredible fighter. HAF actually operates the SCALP EG as well as the JSOW cms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> 332nd patch like the one in your list for one of the Rafale squadrons, although a falcon in the patch would suggest an F-16 squadron. I'm guessing Hellenic Air Force has 12 fighters per squadron?


It's the Hawk Squadron! The normal for a squadron in Greece is 24 aircraft. Well if course they can be 22 or 20 but yeah.



Gomig-21 said:


> HAF Mirage 2K with its very impressive arsenal. including MICA IRs and the SCALP EG and a couple of heavy hitters looks like maybe the white missile is the ASM-39 Exocet block II? And the blue one appears to be the IRIS-T. Excellent weapons package for this incredible fighter. HAF actually operates the SCALP EG as well as the JSOW cms.


Yeah we got AM-39 Exocet and IRIS-T. The Greek pilots loved the Mirage 2000s and those who served in Mirage F1 loved them too. Of course you know,those who serve in the F-16 love the F-16 😋

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

According to the Star channel, and Kostas Symeonidis, a LORequest was sent by the GDDIA(General Directorate for Defense Investments and Armaments) to the USA for the procurement of : - 

10 new AH-64E 
10 new CH-47F 
20 new UH-60s
some of the existing AH-64D+ and CH-47D will be upgraded.


----------



## Foinikas

More Apache? That's a lot of money!


----------



## The SC




----------



## Gomig-21

Hey @The SC , you ok, bro? You've been posting all these way off topic musical videos on the EAF thread and now here lol. Did someone hijack your account? Maybe not feeling well lately? Hope everything is ok, ma bro, Bring back the original @The SC ! Or will the real SC please stand up?


----------



## Akritas

Foinikas said:


> More Apache? That's a lot of money!


Maybe we get them through special prices and deliveries, like MH-60Romeo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey @The SC , you ok, bro? You've been posting all these way off topic musical videos on the EAF thread and now here lol. Did someone hijack your account? Maybe not feeling well lately? Hope everything is ok, ma bro, Bring back the original @The SC ! Or will the real SC please stand up?


Did you know that Demis Rousoss was Greek.. Check all the last events with Greece and Egypt, the UAE and KSA..
You ok, bro? HaHaHa!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> Maybe we get them through special prices and deliveries, like MH-60Romeo.


That's not bad  

So we are finally getting Black Hawk? FINALLY? After 20 years?


----------



## Akritas

Foinikas said:


> That's not bad
> 
> So we are finally getting Black Hawk? FINALLY? After 20 years?


I wish, because the road is...long, especially when we are talking about Army helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

Twitt from Rheinmetall as regards the Lynx KF41 demonstration that was recently in Greece and tried from Hellenic Armed Forces. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554766659566673921

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> Twitt from Rheinmetall as regards the Lynx KF41 demonstration that was recently in Greece and tried from Hellenic Armed Forces.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554766659566673921


They're taking too long for this deal...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

Foinikas said:


> They're taking too long for this deal...


Obviously for financial reasons there is a delay in this specific program, which is not cheap either, the cost is over 1 billion.
However, it makes me skeptical, why other armies didn't get it, and chose rival models.


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> Obviously for financial reasons there is a delay in this specific program, which is not cheap either, the cost is over 1 billion.
> However, it makes me skeptical, why other armies didn't get it, and chose rival models.


Maybe we should go French


----------



## Akritas

Foinikas said:


> Maybe we should go French


The French have given us other goodies(kaloudia), and I hope that the top cooperation will continue.


----------



## Foinikas

Old photos of Hellenic Police Mowag armored vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Cypriot Tor-M1 and Buk-M1-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

New Reinmental's tweet and video from Lynx KF41 recent test and demonstration in Greece.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560558000116535303

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> New Reinmental's tweet and video from Lynx KF41 recent test and demonstration in Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560558000116535303


Epic armor! It looks so thick!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Bayraktaris

lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560974096032473088


----------



## Foinikas

Oublious said:


> Bayraktaris
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560974096032473088


Oh don't pay attention to these dumb titles. There are some newspapers,sites and media that have these sensational titles,big words etc. But they almost always have nothing to do with military and defence.


----------



## Oublious

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561514059241082880

lol


----------



## Foinikas

Oublious said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561514059241082880
> 
> lol


The government seems to be obsessed with these


----------



## Oublious

Foinikas said:


> The government seems to be obsessed with these




For 100 Million you can buy 20 unit of TB2, 1 unit was 3 drone with control station imagine 60 drone fly 24 hours watching the sea. You can ad MILSAR radar to this it cost more likely.


----------



## Foinikas

Oublious said:


> For 100 Million you can buy 20 unit of TB2, 1 unit was 3 drone with control station imagine 60 drone fly 24 hours watching the sea. You can ad MILSAR radar to this it cost more likely.


Personally,I would like the Army and Air Force to buy some dozens of Harop,Harpy and Green Dragon.

But all they did was lease some 4 Heron UAVs from Israel.


----------



## Foinikas

I checking Cyprus' Air Defence stuff again and I just saw that they signed a deal for Iron Dome 😮








@Beny Karachun I guess it covers all of the Greek Cypriot part easily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Foinikas said:


> I checking Cyprus' Air Defence stuff again and I just saw that they signed a deal for Iron Dome 😮
> 
> 
> View attachment 872672
> 
> 
> @Beny Karachun I guess it covers all of the Greek Cypriot part easily






That's how much it could cover if placed in the center, basically, yeah. I wonder how many systems were purchased. At least delivery is quick lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

Greek Coast Guard will procure two (2) additional 38.6-meter P355GR patrol vessels with an option for two (2) more, from the Italian shipbuilder Cantiere Navale Vittoria SpA.
Currently, there are four (4) such vessels in active service


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564212481224048641


----------



## Foinikas

I heard on TV today that apart from HARM and Harpoon for the F-16s,we're also getting Rampage.


----------



## Foinikas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

I was at the EXPO today...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

Greek Army Aviation Elephant Walk, 8 ΟΗ-58D Kiowa and 14 AH64 Apache taking off from Stefanovikeio Heli-base in Greece, a high-firepower formation, nightmare for most tank divisions.


----------



## MMM-E

Akritas said:


> Greek Army Aviation Elephant Walk, 8 ΟΗ-58D Kiowa and 14 AH64 Apache taking off from Stefanovikeio Heli-base in Greece, a high-firepower formation, nightmare for most tank divisions.



So easy targets for the Turkish HISAR-A and HISAR-O Air Defense Systems

also 10 AKINCI UCAVs to carry 60 GOKDOGAN air to air missiles ( range of 100+ km ) to hunt Attack Helicopters 

nightmare for Attack Helicopters


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> So easy targets for the Turkish HISAR-A and HISAR-O Air Defense Systems
> 
> also 10 AKINCI UCAVs to carry 60 GOKDOGAN air to air missiles ( range of 100+ km ) to hunt Attack Helicopters
> 
> nightmare for Attack Helicopters


We will shoot down your Gokdogan and your Akinci.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> We will shoot down your Gokdogan and your Akinci.



how ? 

380 km S400 and 150 km SIPER Air Defense Systems to shoot down your fighter jets

also 163 CCIP modernized F-16s + 120 km AIM-120C7 air to air missile with 4 Boeing E-7T AEWCs 600 km MESA Radar for network centric warfare

and KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet is coming


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> 380 km S400 and 150 km SIPER Air Defense Systems to shoot down your fighter jets


Is Siper upgraded and functioning already? Or "will be" ? 



MMM-E said:


> also 163 CCIP modernized F-16s with 4 Boeing E-7T AEWCs 600 km MESA Radar


CCIP subpar modernisation and AWECS that haven't helped you so far in the Aegean or East Mediterranean against the HAF.



MMM-E said:


> and KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet is coming


When and if...

Gokdogan is not even in service yet. It's estimated range is about 65km and you're dreaming of 100+ km range. 

The entire Goktug program isn't in service yet! All you're talking about is future projects and yet,you call us "dreamers". 

Pathetic. Pathetic.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Is Siper upgraded and functioning already? Or "will be" ?



According to ISMAIL DEMIR
100 km SIPER Block-1 enter service in the next a few months
150 km SIPER Block-2 in 2024

even 100 km missile range to block half of the Aegean

and 600 km Aselsan early warning AESA Radar is ready ....



Foinikas said:


> CCIP subpar modernisation and AWECS that haven't helped you so far in the Aegean or East Mediterranean against the HAF.



TURAF is alread control Eastern Mediterranean .... HAF is nothing in Eastern Mediterranean

in the Aegean , only dogfights




Foinikas said:


> The entire Goktug program isn't in service yet! All you're talking about is future projects and yet,you call us "dreamers".
> 
> Pathetic. Pathetic.



2023 is not future
GOKDOGAN and BOZDOGAN air to air missiles enter service in 2023

but RAMJET powered GOKHAN long range air to air missile is future project



Foinikas said:


> It's estimated range is about 65km and you're dreaming of 100+ km range.



65km range from 2020
this is 2022 and *President of Defence Industry Agency İsmail Demir ( Special Explanations ) 10.08.2022*

GOKDOGAN Air to Air Missile has range of 100+ km


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Ok,then why are you trying to meet Biden again and ask for F-16s? Ne oldu?
> 
> The sanctions affect the THK more and more?



because Turkiye needs more Fighter Jets to replace old F-4s

Turkiye planed to buy 100 F-35A 15 years ago ... and Turkiye paid $1,4 billion for F35s
if no 100 F-35A then 40 F-16V and 79 F-16V modernization

if no F-16V , then Eurofighter or more S400s , also SU-35 on agenda

and KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet is coming

also with the agreement signed in 2021, 36 Aircrafts including Rafale Fighter Jets and 250 Qatari air force personnel were assigned to Konya airbase in Turkiye

Great response against 24 Greek Rafales

*Turkish F-16s - Qatari Rafales



*


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> And easier to make propaganda and big statements. That's what I'm saying.



Turkiye is not weak Greece to make propaganda

Turkiye are selling weapons to 170 countries ..... we have no lie or propaganda




Foinikas said:


> It'll be fun if you buy Su-35s



and USA-France will start crying again as like about S400



Foinikas said:


> So? Do you actually believe that Qatar will attack Greece for the sake of Turkey? To attack a NATO member and friendly country? If you do,you're mistaken.
> 
> Now,kindly leave the thread,we've got stuff to post today.



We will protect our own EEZ and Qatar is with Turkiye
if you attack our rights , then we will give another lesson to you like in 1922


----------



## Foinikas

The Hellenic Navy received the 7th and last Roussen Class (Super Vita) Fast Attack Craft.









Πυραυλάκατος «Βλαχάκος»: Το νέο όπλο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού -Οπλισμός και δυνατότητες - iefimerida.gr


Στην ονοματοδοσία της πυραυλακάτου του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού «Υποπλοίαρχος Βλαχάκος» βρέθηκε σήμερα το πρωί ο πρωθυπουργός Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης.




www.iefimerida.gr





_The main vessel is made of steel and the superstructure is aluminum, with Vosper Thornycroft Controls providing the power transmission system, vessel management system, electrical equipment and countermeasures systems. _

*Dimensions: 61.9 / 9.5 / 2.8 meters *
*Displacement: 670 tons *
*Propulsion: 4 MTU 16V 595 TE 90 *
*Speed: 34.5 knots *
*Crew: 45

Armament:

8 Exocet MM-40 Blk2 / Blk3 
1 OTOBREDA 76mm / 62 Super Rapido gun 
2 OTOBREDA 30mm guns 
1 anti-missile system (CIWS) GLMS RAM, which carries 21 missiles*

_The SUPER VITA can operate in sea state 5 and survive in sea state 7. They have command and control capabilities of a group of ships with satisfactory external and internal communications facilities, tactical system, LINK-11 system and satellite communications. Fire direction (CIWS, guns) is done using systems that are difficult to detect and interfere with. The A/A defense of the ship is done with CIWS RAM and guns. Able to perform covert operations with "silent cruise", low "electromagnetic signature" (RCS) and low "infrared signature" (I.R.). 


The Tacticos combat system comes from Thales Nederland (formerly Signaal) and provides automatic threat assessment, as well as using the ship's sensors and armament to engage targets. The system controls all the equipment (Exocet missiles, 76mm and 30mm guns, RAM and DR 3000 systems), while the fire control system is called Sting and also comes from Thales Nederland. Sensors on board include the Thales MW08 3D radar, Thales Nederland Mirador electro-optical seeker, Scout Mark II and Northrop Grumman's (formerly Litton) Marine Bridgemaster-E navigation radar. Communications are based on Rockwell Collins' Data Link 11 model MDM 2002 system, Intercom Systems A/S provides the ICS 2000 communications system, and Aeromaritime provides the IFF Mk 12 friend/foe identification system._


----------



## Foinikas

M1117 Guardian have arrived on Chios. They are temporarily armed with MG3s,but a big number of 40mm grenade launchers will be given to the Hellenic Army by the U.S. apart from the .50 cal Heavy Machine-guns. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578314167278526464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

It is urgent to install heavier armament on the M1117. The Turkish threat of invasion is more than real, and the islands must be held until the situation in the air is clear.


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> İn 1919-1922 Greeks,British,French,Americans invaded Turkiye from Islands


Nobody invaded Turkey from the islands ffs. British didn't invade,French were in the Middle-East and the Americans were not even involved in the war! The Greek army was sent to protect the Greek population in the area of Smyrne. 



MMM-E said:


> today same senario USA-France-Greece arming Islands to attack on Turkiye


Are you saying that "regional superpower Turkiye" is afraid of a few dozen M1117 Guardian? Are you saying you are afraid of an "invasion" by Greece? You have an entire ARMY against the islands.


----------



## Akritas

The first modernized Marder-1A3 Armored Fighting Vehicles arrived in Greece before the first BMP-1s left for Ukraine.
The monochrome green tinted paint is a new technology color with properties to reduce the infrared signature (anti-IR) of the vehicle, while carrying 3rd generation Saphir 2.6 MK type thermal sights.






























ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ: Έφτασαν τα πρώτα ελληνικά Marder 1, βρίσκονται ήδη σε ελληνικό έδαφος! - Πτήση & Διάστημα


Μια μεγάλη μέρα η σημερινή, για όλους εμάς και τους αναγνώστες μας! Τα πρώτα ελληνικά Marder 1 πέρασαν τα σύνορα στο Τελωνείο Εξοχής, και βρίσκονται σε ελληνικό έδαφος. Ο σχεδιασμός προχωρά κανονικά, και τα πρώτα 40 Marder 1 θα βρίσκονται στην Ελλάδα το συντομότερο δυνατόν. Δεν μπορούμε παρά να...




www.ptisidiastima.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581944435507544064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Finally,after 20+ years of talking about getting 500 Marder,we're finally getting some. I remember they were talking about us getting them back in the early 2000s,during the PASOK government. Then New Democracy came to power in 2004 and they were going to buy 450 BMP-3s from Russia. Then the economic crisis came and the deal was cancelled. 

And after decades and decades,we finally have a proper IFV. Even in small numbers for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Marder 1A3 getting ready for the parade on 26 October

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

From the parade yesterday:

The armored vehicles part






Aircraft






The whole parade






@Ghostkiller @Gomig-21

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> @Ghostkiller @Gomig-21



Outstanding! I could use every single positive adjective in the dictionary. 

BTW, those F-16 formations flights were pure perfection and the couple of solos looked like they were approaching the speed of sound, they just kept the throttle at the setting just below. I also like how they showed the girl looked like she was sending morse code. Every army type should learn that and practice it. Also looked like a possible Mirage 2K takeoff just prior. And those crazy dangerous Chinook + other helo flight formation all great stuff. Thx for the tag enjoyed those a lot.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Outstanding! I could use every single positive adjective in the dictionary.
> 
> BTW, those F-16 formations flights were pure perfection and the couple of solos looked like they were approaching the speed of sound, they just kept the throttle at the setting just below. I also like how they showed the girl looked like she was sending morse code. Every army type should learn that and practice it. Also looked like a possible Mirage 2K takeoff just prior. And those crazy dangerous Chinook + other helo flight formation all great stuff. Thx for the tag enjoyed those a lot.


The helicopters usually pass from my area every year,but this time they passed from further away and I could only see them through trees. You know the Chinook is always the loudest,such a heavy helicopter.

The Zeus F-16 flew so fast and so low over the buildings,that imagine,I was in the house,not at the balcony...and I had to close my ears! Every alarm in the neighborhood went off! 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

*Two brand new 4++ generation Rafale F3R fighter jets,* traveled from France and landed at Tanagra Air Base, today Tuesday 8 November 2022. The two new aircraft will serve in the 332nd Squadron of the 114th Fighter Wing, at the Tanagra Air Base, *where the 6 second-hand Rafale F3Rs are located as of January 2022*.
The two fighters, one two-seater and one single-seater, carried Greek pilots, who spent the previous period in France to train in the handling of the new aircraft. T*he new Rafales are fully equipped*, like the previous ones received by Greece, *with the Scalp, Exocet and Meteor missiles.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589963677507014656

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> *Two brand new 4++ generation Rafale F3R fighter jets,* traveled from France and landed at Tanagra Air Base, today Tuesday 8 November 2022. The two new aircraft will serve in the 332nd Squadron of the 114th Fighter Wing, at the Tanagra Air Base, *where the 6 second-hand Rafale F3Rs are located as of January 2022*.
> The two fighters, one two-seater and one single-seater, carried Greek pilots, who spent the previous period in France to train in the handling of the new aircraft. T*he new Rafales are fully equipped*, like the previous ones received by Greece, *with the Scalp, Exocet and Meteor missiles.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589963677507014656


Now we have 8 Rafale F3R! Waiting for the decision on the corvettes by December. Both Gowind and Doha are nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Apparently,the deal for the SPIKE NLOS is ready to be signed.

Specifically,the Army will be getting 27 SPIKE NLOS systems along with UAVs,some of which will be installed on AH-64A Apache attack helicopters.

The Navy will be getting SPIKE NLOS and SPIKE ER2 systems to put on the 4 Machitis class gunboats and on the Mark V SOC of the Underwater Demolitions Command.

The Air Force is getting SPICE 1000/2000 kits.









ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ: Προς υπογραφή τα SPIKE NLOS για ΕΣ & ΠΝ, καθώς και τα SPICE 1000/2000 της ΠΑ - Πτήση & Διάστημα


Ολοκληρώθηκε χτες, μετά από μαραθώνιες διαπραγματεύσεις, οι διαδικασίες υπογραφής για τους πυραύλους SPIKE NLOS για τον Ελληνικό Στρατό και το Πολεμικό μας Ναυτικό. Υπενθυμίζουμε πως ο Ελληνικός Στρατός αποκτά με τη διαδικασία του κατεπείγοντος 27 πλήρη συστήματα SPIKE NLOS, μαζί με αριθμό...




www.ptisidiastima.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@Foinikas & @Akritas , keep up the great work you fellas are doing on this thread. Great job, 👍


----------



## Foinikas

MEKO 200 HN Frigate Spetsai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> MEKO 200 HN Frigate Spetsai
> 
> View attachment 900332
> 
> 
> View attachment 900333



That's a heck of a ship, and besides the main weapons it holds, it's also unusually packed with a pair of forward and aft Phalanx CIWS systems.






Most navy cruisers, destroyers and even frigates almost always pack a single one of these systems that can reach 360 degrees for protection of un-identifying & fast incoming little ships packed with explosives to destroy it. But most likely because of the high arrangement of the center housing on these MEKOs, they've decided to mount a pair of these to be sure they're covered all the way! Good stuff.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> That's a heck of a ship, and besides the main weapons it holds, it's also unusually packed with a pair of forward and aft Phalanx CIWS systems.
> 
> View attachment 900336
> 
> 
> Most navy cruisers, destroyers and even frigates almost always pack a single one of these systems that can reach 360 degrees for protection of un-identifying & fast incoming little ships packed with explosives to destroy it. But most likely because of the high arrangement of the center housing on these MEKOs, they've decided to mount a pair of these to be sure they're covered all the way! Good stuff.


It's a great ship,but the modernization still hasn't started. We still haven't decided who and when and for how much,will modernize the ships. And we haven't even decided how many yet. All 4 ships or just 2 of them? 

The flagship of the Hellenic Navy is currently F452 Hydra

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

@Gomig-21 @Hydration @Ghostkiller @joker88 @BON PLAN @Vergennes 




@

*MoD Nikos Panagiotopoulos with his FDI HN scale model*







*Minister of Foreign Affairs Nikos Dendias with his model,gifted to him by the French Embassy 




*

If certain problems are fixed,the ship will really be a strong frigate.

What do I mean? The French initially intended the FDI to be the replacement to the La Fayette class. The FDI is supposed to escort aircraft carriers or be with other ships,using its powerful SeaFire radar and its sonars,while being protected by other vessels,submarines and Rafale M jet fighters. Thus,they only included 16 Aster-15/30 missiles and no CIWS.

The Greek navy asked for 32 Aster-30 and a RAM. 

But then,there was the problem with the ECM,the ship had no ECM. The French had said they would develop a new one just for the FDI,but they gave vague dates like 2028 for the completion or even later. They also didn't even have decoys planned to be installed on their version of the ship. Ptisi noticed the other day,that they don't even have an IRIST (which Ptisi suggested we should pressure them to installe Vampire NG or PRAXIO on our ships,if I remember correctly).


So imagine,after our initial enthusiasm,we started wondering what we're buying after all. A ship with a great AESA radar,some of the best sonars and the best AA missiles in the world,but without an ECM,EW,decoys,IRIST and with the RAM and second Sylver cell for the second batch of 16 Aster-30 to be installed in Greece,after we receive it. 

@Akritas has explained in previous posts about the decoys we will place and the ECM we could possibly install,if they haven't finished their new one,but still you see that a lot of Greeks are now thinking that the Dutch offer might have been better. But again...the Dutch didn't support us politically and diplomatically in 2019-2020 during the crisis with Turkey and also...the ship is great if these things are installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Akritas

Here is an overview of the Hellenic Navy’s planned procurement of naval vessels and aircraft, as well as the expected modernization and upgrade of in-service vessels. The period we are focusing on spans from July 8, 2019, when the new government under Prime Minister K. Mitsotakis was formed, to the end of the current decade.
The graph below illustrates the tremendous effort by the government and the current leadership of the Hellenic Navy to modernize the Greek naval forces after years of cutbacks and inactivity.














The Future of the Hellenic Navy Fleet - Naval News


Here is an overview of the Hellenic Navy's planned procurement of naval vessels and aircraft, as well as the expected modernization and upgrade of in-service vessels.




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Akritas said:


> Here is an overview of the Hellenic Navy’s planned procurement of naval vessels and aircraft, as well as the expected modernization and upgrade of in-service vessels. The period we are focusing on spans from July 8, 2019, when the new government under Prime Minister K. Mitsotakis was formed, to the end of the current decade.
> The graph below illustrates the tremendous effort by the government and the current leadership of the Hellenic Navy to modernize the Greek naval forces after years of cutbacks and inactivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Future of the Hellenic Navy Fleet - Naval News
> 
> 
> Here is an overview of the Hellenic Navy's planned procurement of naval vessels and aircraft, as well as the expected modernization and upgrade of in-service vessels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navalnews.com


FCx 40 will complement foreign direct investment
Almost what has been discussed is the rehabilitation of your arsenal to build and equip the plots there
It is possible to increase in the future because Greece is on the verge of other gas discoveries and military control of the islands
Expect from me that the eastern Mediterranean will have a rapid military intervention coalition of Cyprus, Egypt, Greece and Israel
to maintain the economic zones

The exercises do not stop on the island of Cyprus, and on a permanent basis, teams are constantly sent there to practice landing, jungle warfare and diving.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

joker88 said:


> FCx 40 will complement foreign direct investment
> Almost what has been discussed is the rehabilitation of your arsenal to build and equip the plots there


La la,hadhihi heya el FCX-30! They will have a deal with Fincantieri to be built partially in Greece (2 corvettes at least) and for Fincantieri to give more work to the Elefsina Shipyards afterwards,as I understand.


joker88 said:


> Expect from me that the eastern Mediterranean will have a rapid military intervention coalition of Cyprus, Egypt, Greece and Israel





N3am,we need to protect the EEZs,because now the Western and northern Europeans need gas. It's our chance!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BON PLAN

Foinikas said:


> @Gomig-21 @Hydration @Ghostkiller @joker88 @BON PLAN @Vergennes
> 
> View attachment 900690
> @
> 
> *MoD Nikos Panagiotopoulos with his FDI HN scale model*
> 
> 
> View attachment 900697
> 
> 
> *Minister of Foreign Affairs Nikos Dendias with his model,gifted to him by the French Embassy
> 
> View attachment 900696
> *
> 
> If certain problems are fixed,the ship will really be a strong frigate.
> 
> What do I mean? The French initially intended the FDI to be the replacement to the La Fayette class. The FDI is supposed to escort aircraft carriers or be with other ships,using its powerful SeaFire radar and its sonars,while being protected by other vessels,submarines and Rafale M jet fighters. Thus,they only included 16 Aster-15/30 missiles and no CIWS.
> 
> The Greek navy asked for 32 Aster-30 and a RAM.
> 
> But then,there was the problem with the ECM,the ship had no ECM. The French had said they would develop a new one just for the FDI,but they gave vague dates like 2028 for the completion or even later. They also didn't even have decoys planned to be installed on their version of the ship. Ptisi noticed the other day,that they don't even have an IRIST (which Ptisi suggested we should pressure them to installe Vampire NG or PRAXIO on our ships,if I remember correctly).
> 
> 
> So imagine,after our initial enthusiasm,we started wondering what we're buying after all. A ship with a great AESA radar,some of the best sonars and the best AA missiles in the world,but without an ECM,EW,decoys,IRIST and with the RAM and second Sylver cell for the second batch of 16 Aster-30 to be installed in Greece,after we receive it.
> 
> @Akritas has explained in previous posts about the decoys we will place and the ECM we could possibly install,if they haven't finished their new one,but still you see that a lot of Greeks are now thinking that the Dutch offer might have been better. But again...the Dutch didn't support us politically and diplomatically in 2019-2020 during the crisis with Turkey and also...the ship is great if these things are installed.


All is in the purchase agreement, discussed for months.... 
So if there is no ECM, it was crystal clear for Greek top brass. Same for IRST...

I think the delay was short, so a first standard ship will be deliverd asap, with upgrades including in the contract to follow after that, as for exemple the Indian rafale delivered without the indian spec, but fitted with after.


----------



## Foinikas

BON PLAN said:


> All is in the purchase agreement, discussed for months....
> So if there is no ECM, it was crystal clear for Greek top brass. Same for IRST...
> 
> I think the delay was short, so a first standard ship will be deliverd asap, with upgrades including in the contract to follow after that, as for exemple the Indian rafale delivered without the indian spec, but fitted with after.


Naval Group and Thales say there will be an ECM. 

There's a lot of debate online about the ship the last few months. Some Greeks defend the Navy's choices and say everything will be installed and others are against it and defend the other offers (American,Dutch and British mostly). Some defence sites write certain things,others write different.


----------



## BON PLAN

Foinikas said:


> Naval Group and Thales say there will be an ECM.
> 
> There's a lot of debate online about the ship the last few months. Some Greeks defend the Navy's choices and say everything will be installed and others are against it and defend the other offers (American,Dutch and British mostly). Some defence sites write certain things,others write different.


The sole real thing is that there is a sole inked deal : the FDI one. And as there was a fierce competition, you can be sure than these frigates will be well armed.


----------



## Foinikas

BON PLAN said:


> The sole real thing is that there is a sole inked deal : the FDI one. And as there was a fierce competition, you can be sure than these frigates will be well armed.



I think Akritas had posted this,but there you are


----------



## Akritas

First photo of a Hellenic Air Force Rafale F-3R fitted with an AM-39 Exocet anti ship missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

Akritas said:


> First photo of a Hellenic Air Force Rafale F-3R fitted with an AM-39 Exocet anti ship missile.
> 
> View attachment 902246


I hope to see a 2 Exocet config open soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

Arrival of the 9th Rafale at 114 Fighter Wing/Tanagra Air Base on Dec 2nd.
Waiting for another three by the end of the year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598771776430886912

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Today is the Feast Day of Saint Nicholas,the Patron Saint of the Hellenic Navy









Saint Nicholas - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Here is a video about the Elli frigate,a dutch S frigate serving the Hellenic Navy for decades. The video is in Greek,but you can see the ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

*The SPIKE NLOS Long Range Multi-Role Anti-Tank Missile Systems* procurement program isthe most "mature" in terms of procedures to be promoted for contract award. It started as a program *for the Greek Army*, in order to cover the operational requirements of the Infantry and the Air Force, *but then it was extended to the Navy*, to cover the requirements of the Surveillance Vessels Command and the Greek SEALS(OYK) Command.

*Greek Infantry *will integrate into Anti-Tank Companies (LAT) 17 systems that will consist of two fire units on a vehicle (4x4) and a similar Orbiter-type organic UAV vehicle. The systems come with a stock of 340 projectiles, i.e. 10 projectiles per fire unit and 20 per system. The cost amounts to approximately €270 million.

*Greek Army Aviation* will equip 9 AH-64A+ Apache helicopters with the weapon out of 19 it has and are scheduled to undergo a limited upgrade program. The helicopters will be upgraded in terms of their avionics by Elbit Systems. The program of 9 SPIKE NLOS systems for the helicopters, with 100 missiles, costs approximately €45 million, while the cost of upgrading the 19 helicopters approaches €40 million.

_*Spike NLOS*_* is a multi-purpose, *electro-optical/infrared _missile_ system. Its advanced rocket motor provides capability* to reach ranges up to 32 kilometers.
Orbiter-type organic UAV *is a mini unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) where, depending on the type, it has a range of up to 100 km.









Τα προγράμματα SPIKE NLOS για το Πεζικό και την Αεροπορία Στρατού - Δούρειος Ίππος


Το πρόγραμμα προμήθειας Αντιαρματικών Πυραυλικών Συστημάτων Πολλαπλών Ρόλων Μεγάλου Βεληνεκούς SPIKE NLOS, είναι όπως έχουμε



doureios.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> *The SPIKE NLOS Long Range Multi-Role Anti-Tank Missile Systems* procurement program isthe most "mature" in terms of procedures to be promoted for contract award. It started as a program *for the Greek Army*, in order to cover the operational requirements of the Infantry and the Air Force, *but then it was extended to the Navy*, to cover the requirements of the Surveillance Vessels Command and the Greek SEALS(OYK) Command.
> *Greek Infantry *will integrate into Anti-Tank Companies (LAT) 17 systems that will consist of two fire units on a vehicle (4x4) and a similar Orbiter-type organic UAV vehicle. The systems come with a stock of 340 projectiles, i.e. 10 projectiles per fire unit and 20 per system. The cost amounts to approximately €270 million.
> *Greek Army Aviation* will equip 9 AH-64A+ Apache helicopters with the weapon out of 19 it has and are scheduled to undergo a limited upgrade program. The helicopters will be upgraded in terms of their avionics by Elbit Systems. The program of 9 SPIKE NLOS systems for the helicopters, with 100 missiles, costs approximately €45 million, while the cost of upgrading the 19 helicopters approaches €40 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τα προγράμματα SPIKE NLOS για το Πεζικό και την Αεροπορία Στρατού - Δούρειος Ίππος
> 
> 
> Το πρόγραμμα προμήθειας Αντιαρματικών Πυραυλικών Συστημάτων Πολλαπλών Ρόλων Μεγάλου Βεληνεκούς SPIKE NLOS, είναι όπως έχουμε
> 
> 
> 
> doureios.com


Man,I read the rest of the article yesterday and if it's true,the Israelis are worse than the French when it comes to offers. 

I was even thinking of posting a thread about it! I was shocked at how they handled our demands! I thought we had good cooperation and friendship on a defense level!


----------



## Akritas

Foinikas said:


> Man,I read the rest of the article yesterday and if it's true,the Israelis are worse than the French when it comes to offers.
> 
> I was even thinking of posting a thread about it! I was shocked at how they handled our demands! I thought we had good cooperation and friendship on a defense level!


Israelis are very tough negotiators, they don't give anything away. Unfortunately, this missile is a power multiplier, and the Israelis are selling it at a high price.


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> Israelis are very tough negotiators, they don't give anything away. Unfortunately, this missile is a power multiplier, and the Israelis are selling it at a high price.


I was honestly shocked at their demands and how stingy they were :o


----------



## Akritas

Foinikas said:


> I was honestly shocked at their demands and how stingy they were :o


I will add one more thing: why should they have the outdated vehicle Sandcat and not the modern and most powerfull StormRider?
Why recommend Oskosh to the Lithuanians and not to us?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> I will add one more thing: why should they have the outdated vehicle Sandcat and not the modern and most powerfull StormRider?
> Why recommend Oskosh to the Lithuanians and not to us?
> 
> View attachment 903379


Exactly! And we asked for 17 simulators and they only offered 4 and we managed to get 8. And the maintainance price? And the take it or leave it attitude? Lol! I was expecting more from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

This guy is explaining what the RAM is,better than any high-ranking officer who talks to big channels on what the Sea Sparrow does. 






It's on the Super Vita FAC "Grigoropoulos".


----------



## BON PLAN

Badly engaged for Turkish F16..... @MMM-E 









Πανωλεθρία για τα Τουρκικά μαχητικά φέρνουν τα Rafale: Ανίκητες οι «ριπές» απέναντι στα F-16 των γειτόνων - Newpost.gr


Την περασμένη εβδομάδα η 332 Πολεμική Μοίρα «Γεράκι» παρέλαβε το ένατο Rafale.




newpost.gr





They said Rafale had a clear lead in WVR as in BVR against bk52 F16.
Not a surprise.


----------



## Super Falcon

Hellenic Navy considering to join global frigate programme of UK AUSTRALİA and CANADİAN Navies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

*"The first Rafale vs F -16 "friendly" battles over the Aegean seem to have a clear winner and that is none other than the French "gust of wind".*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603814024931848192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

History will write that on December 21, 2022 and at 13.00,* the 10th Rafale* landed at Greek Air Force Base. Good flights and good landings always!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

